# NI- BUMPS AND BABES - PART 3



## Bunny-kins

[size=25pt]*WELCOME TO YOUR NEW HOME LADIES!

​
HAPPY CHATTING! ​*


----------



## GemmaC

Hello to our lovely new Mummys LoopyOne & Loopybud! Hope your enjoying your beautiful wee girls.

Louise, no appointment coming up for me for a while. I have a Midwife one at 18 wks at my GP surgery but might see if I can get it a bit earlier. 
Oh, thats class your going for the 3D scan, it will be just amazing I'm sure. Have you got a date yet for your 20 week scan?

Anyone else remember having back pain at 14 weeks? I have had it this past few days and its rather sore!


----------



## louise09

Gemma,  i have had back pain which started around 14 weeks, it kinda runs from my lower back into my bum and it feels worse when standing up after sitting.  I think its normal.  See if you can go to ur GP when 16 or 17 weeks then you will only have a short time till ur scan.

My 20w scan is on 11th March, I canny wait! 

xxx


----------



## glitter girl

LoopyOne said:


> Oh I'm first I'm first~
> 
> Easily amused but just bookmarking
> 
> L xx


Have you nothing better to be doing with your time missus , Only joking, I'm just jealous that you beat me to it


----------



## ginger07

Hi all

What lovely names you have both picked loopyone and loopybud, we have girl names picked out, but struggling big time with boy names we both like.

Louise/Gemma, have you felt your baby move yet?  I thought I would have been feeling something by now, but I might feel a small flutter and then nothing for a couple of days or so.  Like you Louise, I go to my gp this week on Thursday, so hoping for a wee listen for the babies heartbeat.  My 20 wk scan is on the 9th March, can't wait and going to try and find out the favour of the wee one.  Everyone got bets on it already!!!!  

Hi to everyone else, hope all is good.

Ginger XO


----------



## shaz2

Hey girls,

Hows everyone doing? And hows all the new babies  

Well GG u excited now missus, im sure you are counting the hours, when are you actually going in? 

xx


----------



## louise09

Ginger, we also have been strugling with boys names!  we have a list of 4 girls names and 1 boy name which im not even sure if I really like!  I have been adament that Im not gonna find out the sex but then some days i feel like I would really like to know, i am so unsure what to do!  Also, I know that I would like to colour co-ordinate every thing e.g the pram, clothes, blankets to be blue or pink and not to be stocking up on white/cream things, im soooo confused!

As for feeling movement, well i also thought I would have felt somf by now, I hav't even felt a flutter   Ive been asking people and most say they felt the butterfly, tickle feeling around 18-20 weeks but others started feeling this around 15 weeks.  I know I will relax better after 2moro when I hear heartbeat!

How is your bump looking now?  

xxx


----------



## lmk

hey all!!!  lovin our new pad!!!!!

glitter OMG its your turn now!!!!  let the fun begin!!!  goodluck and let us know asap!!!  

shaz how are you now mrs?? hows baba??

missy good hearin from you hope you are keeping well xxx

loopone/loopybud hows the wee woman in your life behavin??!!!! hope you are well ladies  

nckb sooooo jealous of your baby shower...... i want one   

louise i didnt feel anything until 19-20 wks (xmas eve) junior will soon let you know    

i was up for another scan on fri and still have the blood and protein in urine, so still keepin an eye for pre eclampsia, also placenta still low.  but junior is very active and bunjee jumpin on my bladder and measuring 1wk ahead of schedule!!!!!  lanky legs like daddy 
(thank god cause i'm a short ar$se!!!!)

sorry if i missed any1 xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## louise09

Well ladies

Went to docs this morn and asked if she would listen to heartbeat.  Now she did clearly say that it might be a bit early just yet and she may not pick anything up and not to panic if she didnt.  She tried for a good while and couldn't get it 

So me being me rang the royal maternity and spoke to a midwife who when I told her said that that is why they don't like to listen to hbeat until 20-22 weeks but if I was really worried I could go down and get checked.  I went and after waiting bout 45 mins got a scan which showed baby moving and heartbeat!

I caused myself a lot of worry and stress this am for no reason, so ginger, maybe you should not ask for this on thur?  Totally up to you but I don't want you going through what I did this morn!  On the other hand u may pick urs up straight away, but if not dont stress like i did!

xxx


----------



## GemmaC

Hello Ladies, 

Oh Louise , what a morning for you! Thank God all is ok in the end! The weird thing was I was on the internet this morning prob around the time you were in the GP doing a goggle on how early you can hear heart beat at GP and little did I know poor wee you was in a panic. I am sure you seen a big change in baba since last scan?    

Ginger, I have not felt baby move as yet. I keep wondering when its going to happen. Hope all goes well for you GP appointment this week, and its no time till your big scan either -  

Thank goodness my back pain has well improved. It really was sore, it must have just been whatever way my uterus was pressing on my back for a few days. 
Me and DH heading to Cleb come Dancing tommorrow nite..cant wait!


----------



## NCKB

hi girls, just a quick one as im loggin off now from computer in work... 

how is everyone.. great news lmk about baby measuring a week ahead.. I would LOVE that to happen for me...  I was just lookin there and Shaz you had e/c and e/t after me and are longer gone then i am       wonder do the hosp have my dates wrong     i hope they do    

oh the baby shower was brilliant i cried so much coz i got such a shock.. then to make things better i went to my mam and dad's last monday and i seen something was covered in the garden........... they had bought me a new car         if the baby shower they had for me wasnt enough...... 

Glitter hun when you goin to have baba's bet your excited.. 

My friend had baby girl on sat morning, called her Lexi was down seeing her lastnight OMG sooo cute, i got super excited then when i left ROLL ON MAY!!

Howz the new mammys and baby's doin 

Hi to everyone else hope your all doin well, must dash off... its PANCAKE TUESDAY today - so im goin to my mams to stuff my face with pancakes       YUM YUM 

xxxxxxxxxxxx NICOLA xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## shaz2

Hey girls

Hows all the new mummys an babies keeping?

Not much to report here too be honest, just the usual boring stuff lol  

Nckb My baby also measuring 9 days further also plus my dates been changed twice due to other medical stuff  , ill be having c-section under general anasetic no later than 19th of april if dont go before then that is, so one way or another our wee miracle will be here in the next 9 weeks, i cany believe it, still seems so unreal.  
Lucky you on having brill baby shower an new car, hope you have many happy years driving u an yer wee baby about in it.   x


----------



## NCKB

Hey girls  

Shaz - OMG 19th April      - 9 weeks id say u cannot wait - so does that anestetic mean you wont be awake during delivery   ??  
Oh i wish my baba was measuring 9 days further    maybe when in back in the hosp in march they will tell me im longer gone ha ha    wishful thinking!! 

Did anyone see the programme on channel 4 lastnight "ONE BORN EVERY MINUTE"     if that didnt scare the crap outa u i dont know what will....... 

Also - has anyone else developed a bad case of snoring... OMG poor DP actually had to go into another room lastnight      ive tried sleeping with my head elevated, ive tried lavender oil.. i dont know what else to do!!  any ideas??


----------



## louise09

NCKB, I watched that programme last nite and I have to say them 2 woman were something else!  Now, I know I ain't been through labour yet but the way that girl was getting on was just unbeleivable, I know she was in a lot of pain but surley there was no need for her cheek!  Also, the woman who is still waiting to go into labour, she was sooo moody.  I was laughing about the lunch bit and the fact she kept goning on about the pillows lol.

Did any1 watch '8 boys and wanting a girl'?  Don't even get me started on that one!

xxx


----------



## ginger07

I didn't watch that programme, but a colleague of mine did, she is 16 weeks pregnant, she said the girl was way OTT, probably watching too many soaps, lol.

Anyroad went to gp for my check up, and after what happened to you Louise, was very nervous, but like I mentioned to you yesterday, he went ahead and told me to plop up on his wee couch like the first time, and checked for the babies heartbeat, cause of the low lying placenta, he said he might not hear anything, but after moving the doppler around, next minute you heard the wee heartbeat, strong and fast is how he described it, have been on cloud 9 since.

How is everyone else on this chilly day, couldn't believe it was snowing when I left the house this morning.

Ginger XO


----------



## holly01

Hiya ladies Glitter asked me to let you all know she had 2 little girls this morning


----------



## Ladyhex

OMG thats great news  Well done Glitter and DH


----------



## IGWIN79

GLITTER CONGRATS Whoooohooooo

Hope yous are all well


----------



## GemmaC

Glitter and DH, a big congrats!! I am sure the are just beautiful!     ....How sweet! awe...

Ginger, hey great news on hearing babys heart beat, no wonder your on cloud nine. Very reassuring. Did I tell you I also have to get an extra wee baby heart scan due to minor heredity heart condition on my part. I think they said it would be after my 20 week scan. 

NCKB, haha..yes I too saw the programme.....  ...she seemed a little OTT alright! 

Louise, how are you today? My back has been so much better this past few day, such a relief!


----------



## Babypowder




----------



## ginger07

CONGRATULATIONS GLITTERGIRL AND DH, as soon as you feel able let us know their names and weights.

Louise, I have my extra scan on the day of the 20 wk scan, will be at the hospital from 11.00 am onwards as 2nd scan not until 3.15, was worried about getting 2 scans so close together, but midwife said that as long as you aren't getting them done constantly it poses no harm to the baby.

Also have started to feel flutters which I believe are coming from the baby, its such a lovely reassurancing feeling.

Ginger XO


----------



## NCKB

MANY CONGRATS TO GLITTER & DH  

LOVE NICOLA xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mamabud

Glitter - congrats on your 2 girls!  There's a run on girls at the mo!

Nckb - a baby shower and a new car - lucky girl!  Enjoy

Shaz - 9 weeks!  How many weeks will you be then?

Imk - take it easy girl.  Junior needs to stay put for a few weeks yet!

Ginger / Louise - hearing the hb is so reassuring.

Zara is doing well.  Gained 4 oz in one week, and sleeping and feeding well.  The belly button came off last night.  Loopyone how's ur wee girl doing?

Big hello to everyone else


----------



## Mamabud

Just manged to post a picture of Zara on my profile.  So here's our little miracle!


----------



## Ladyhex

oh she is gorg !! loopybud


----------



## louise09

Glittergirls, congrats!  Ach 2 wee girls, that is so lovely   !  The girls are defo taking over!!

Ginger, so glad all went well for you at docs    That will be a long day for you at the hosp, but you will c ur baba lots!  Oh im soo jealous your feeling flutters!  I still ain't feeling a thing!  This baba is sure testing me out, between hearing no h/beat and no movement feelings lol

Loopybud, zara is just gorge! Congrats again!  Hope your keeping well.

LoopyOne, any wee pics of your miracle?!

Gemma, glad your back is not as sore    Im still getting the pain, sometimes really bad.  I told the doc and app its siactica (spelt wrong?)  It will come and go app so just gonna see how it goes.

Hi to every1 else, hope you all ok

xxx


----------



## lmk

hey ladies hope you all are well and bumps and babas are behaving!!!!!

glitter girl huge congrats to you and dp on the arrival of your twin girls!!!!!  please let us know names and all the details!!!

loopybud and loopyone hope your girls are behavin and thriving away!!!

will try and be a better ff, but junior is soakin up all my energy and i am so tired all the time.

just turned 32 yesterday and went out last night but could only stick being out for a couple o hours i was so tired and everyone was sooo merry    it was lovely gettin out of the house but it was even better gettin home and gettin my pj's on!!!!

sweet dreams all chat soon ladies xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## niceday1971

Hi Girls

just to let you all know that I was over to visit glittergirl and the glitterbabies. OMG what beautiful babies they are absolutely gorgeous they weighed 5.5lb and 6lb one has dark hair and the other has fair hair/ gingerish!

Glitter should be on some day soon to fill you all in and tell you the names etc.  Both mum and babies are doing great.

Just want to wish Glitter and DP all the very best for bringing the poppets home.

Lx


----------



## wee emma

aww  can't wait to hear their names 

wishing glitter and glitterdh and glitterbabies all the luck in the world


----------



## Babypowder

Aww loopybud just noticed the pic of your wee miracle-gorgeous!   hope your all doing well, its so lovely for us girls to see a wee pic and hear all about them, after we've followed your journey.


----------



## glitter girl

Hi all , Thanks for all the lovely messages  .

Glitter babies are here and doing well, *Kaela Mai * was born at 6.14 am on 18/2/10 weighing 6lbs on the button, followed by her little sis *Grace Elsie * at 6.15 weighing in at 5lbs 5 ounces, both are doing well. D.p and I are exausted but still on cloud 9, they are so worth it.

I honestly had to ask what day it is today , ive totally lost track    . What a culture shock, I can tell you .

Havnt had time to read back over posts but hope you are all well


----------



## Mamabud

Can I ask you all to say a prayer for Imk.  Her waters broke yesterday, and she is currently in the neo-natal in Antrim.  She's had her 2 steroid injections, and is waiting on the consultant to see what the next step is.  In some cases they can put a drip in and infuse fluid, in others it means delivery.  She was 28 weeks on Monday.  Junior is a wee fighter, so positive vibes and loads of prayers for the whole family.  I asked her if I should post for her, and she says the more prayers the better!  I'll keep you all updated as soon as I know anything else.


----------



## Mamabud

Girls thanks for all your kind comment about Zara.  Glitter - I lve the names, and Glitter Babes - that class!  Congrats to you and DH - enjoy every minute.


----------



## norma30

loopbud- ur  little zara is just gorgeous!!!!!


I will say a wee   for Imk and wee junior     

Glittergirl- glitterbabies names are lovely they were good weights for twinnies

norma30


----------



## Ladyhex

loopybud thanks for telling us about Lmk


----------



## NCKB

Hi girls, sorry havent been on... work is keeping me busy then too tired then when i get home.. 
Hope everyone is well   

Glitter - LOVE the names of the girls.. they are sooo cute.. bet you and DP are on cloud 9....  Congrats again... 

Loopy seen the pic of little Zara, she is soooo cute 

Loopy thanks for letting us know about LMK,     that she and baba are ok... she is a strong determined women and baba seems to be a fighter so please god everything works out...  Thats really scary to read though isnt it.  Tell her i send my love and will be praying baba will stay safe xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## GemmaC

Loopybud, thank you for letting us know. I will be praying for LMK for sure and her wee baby. Let us know if thats ok when your here from her again. LMK...   

Glitter, again congrats, and I love your baby girls names, really they are beautiful. I am sure you dont have a minute and enjoying being a new Mammy.


----------



## Mamabud

Imk has had a baby daughter!!!!  Congrats to Lisa and her hubby.  No weight as yet, but she is breathing well, and is a good colour.  She's also got a wee head of hair!  Here's to a healthy baby, and a short stay in neo natal!


----------



## yellazippy

LMK & DH many many congrats on the birth of your wee girl       

Loopybud thanks for letting us know so glad things turned out well


----------



## shaz2

LMK .............      mega congrats on baby girl, heres to a wee short stay in neo-natel then home with mum an dad      ing away for use honey,


----------



## Babypowder

Another girl!!!! and a wee fighter lots of     to you all, god im so, so happy the wee ones all right


----------



## emak

LMK AND DH CONGRATS


----------



## IGWIN79

Imk and DH congrats on your beautiful wee girl


----------



## MISSY97

Hey all

Congratulations Imk and dh on your daughter, hope she will be home with yous very soon..... Take care..

Missy xx


----------



## louise09

Awww lmk, another wee baby girl!  This was not what I was expecting to see when I logged on 2nite!  And you only 28 weeks gone, she must be so tiny    So happy for you both.  Will     that everything continues well. xxx


----------



## Mamabud

Kahlen Ryann was born this afternoon, weighing in at 2lb 6.5oz!  Congrats Imk and Dh.  She been able to breathe on her own, and is doing really well.

Zara was weighed to-day and is 2oz above her birth rate.  V pleased.  Hope everyone else is ok.


----------



## louise09

What a lovely name!  Such a tiny weight, but that is fantastic that she is breathing on her own.  Is there any indication how long baby will be kept in hosp for?  

How is baby life treating you loopybud?  Ahh wee zara, im sure your still on   xxx


----------



## GemmaC

Awww. LMK so pleased all is ok. Congratulations to you and your DH, a little baby daughter! Really glad to her she is well and breating on her own, thank God.


----------



## Mamabud

Louise - I'm not sure how long Kahlen will be in hospital.  Imk said she thought it may be at least 3 months.

Motherhood is great.  Zara is a dote, but it's difficult sometimes knowing what's wrong once all the standard checks have been done.  Apparently I'll get to know the cries  

Hope everyone is well.  Has anyone any scans coming up?


----------



## betty-77

loopyone, hope i'm not stating the obvious   infacol and / or gripe water can help some babies with wind, might be worth a try.  Glad to hear you and A are doing well


----------



## NCKB

HI GIRLS   

JUST THOUGHT ID POP IN AND SEE HOW EVERYONE IS DOIN?? 

ANY MORE NEWS ON LMK AND HER LITTLE MIRACLE?? 

HOPE MAMMYS BABIES & BUMPS ARE ALL DOIN WELL... xxxx


----------



## glitter girl

Hi all,

Just a very quick post while I have a spare minute to pop on for a wee nosey , twins are doing great, had  a bit of bother with one not feeding great, she was in hospital for a few days, they reckon it is acid reflux causing the problem but thankfully all sorted now  . I'm absolutely loving being a mum, even with all the sleepless nights, stress and everything else I wouldnt swap it for the world, we are so grateful to be blessed with two beautiful daughters, have to keep pinching myself to believe this has really happened   .

Hope you are all keeping well


----------



## NCKB

Hi Glitter  

Great to hear from you.. Glad to hear u and babies are doing well      aww the poor baba that was in hosp but thank god she is ok now. Love the names for the girls they are beautiful    - id say your still on   

LMK - still thinkin of you and Kahlan, hope your both well hun xx 

Hello to everyone else - very quiet on here lately     

Nicola xxx


----------



## NCKB

HI GIRLS...

How is everyone?? How quite is it on this thread lately 

Just an update from me... back at the hosp yesterday and baba is measuring at 30 wks and not 28 wks     so hopefully he/she will arrive in early may......

Shaz did you get your date for the section??

Hope all bumps and babies are well xxxxxxxxx

[fly]BIG  to LMK and Kahlen xxxxxxx[/fly]


----------



## Mamabud

Loopyone - I'm feeding on demand, and Zara is taking a bottle every 3-4 hrs.  She seems to go down about eleven or twelve, wake for about a bottle about 5 or 6, then go back down again till morning.  I tried bf but Zara wouldn't latch on.  Sounds like Aoife has a similar routine.  Once Zara goes down at night, she generally takes her night bottle and goes back down.  Sky Sports lol - poor Aoife.  My dh is in the spare room as he's up at 5.30am so it's not fair on him.  He had 3 weeks off, and went back Monday.  Did you have any bother getting early clearance to drive?  I have an appt on 15th.

NCKB - Zara was measuring a couple of weeks later, but they never changed her due date at all.  She arrived on her due date, but I was induced.

Imk and Kahlen, and Dh -     

Zara and I went to the the local baby group in the church to-day.  It started at 10am and it took a lot of organising to get out that early.  The weather is lovely.  Good job, as I'm still not driving till I go to the dr and get the ok.

Big hello to everyone else.


----------



## Mamabud

New picture of Zara.  Gorgeous or what!


----------



## ginger07

Hiya   

Sorry I haven't been on in a while, but whilst I can read the notice board in work, I can't reply and by the time I get home from work I'm too bloody knackered to switch the computer on.

Anyway, a huge belated congratulations to IMK and DH and what a lovely name, hopefully it won't be long before she is home where she  belongs.   

Loopybud your picture of Zara is so adorable, and she seems to be settling into a routine nicely, good for mum to get a bit of sleep as well.  Seem goes for you loopyone, doesn't take long getting into a routine with them sure it doesn't?

NCKB the time is flying in rightly for you, won't be long now before you are holding your wee bundle of joy.

I'm up on Tuesday for my 20 wk scan, looking forward to it, but nervous as well in case they detect something bad, is that normal?  or is my mind just playing silly beggars with me   

Hi to Louise, Gemma, Glittergirl and all you other mums and mums to be out there.

Ginger XO


----------



## Bunny-kins

Thats a gorgeous photograph Loopybud.  What a lovely pretty baby Zara is.  She's going to break some hearts when she's older!!  

Ginger...good luck for your 20 week scan on Tuesday!  Are you going to find out the flavour or do you want it to be a surprise?  

Big hellos to all the bumps and new Mummies!! 

Bunny xx


----------



## betty-77

hello to all the yummy mummy's  and yummy mummy's to be  

As usual i havent had a chance to post in a while  

Glitter hope the twins are doing well for you, how are you keeping? is your dp still at home or is he back to work yet? What did they give for the acid reflux and is it working for you?  both boys suffer with this and it did take a bit of playing around to get the right solution for them.

Loopy, wee zara is just beautiful  

Loopyone, sounds like your wee A is doing brill, and how lucky are you getting long sleeps at night time already!  Did the infacol work for you?  if its colic she has there are lots of other things to try too.

Boys are doing really well at the mo.  H is still sleeping through the night thank goodness (the odd hickup but not often at all) he goes down about 7ish and is usually up around 6.30  - 7 (think it would be later if his brother wasnt so noisy  )

J goes down at same time and CAN sleep until about 6ish but more often than not decides not too    He is so random, e.g he went through a phase of waking at 4 and only a bottle would settle him.  then he went to 6 no probs for a few nights, then one night he was up at 12, then 2 then 4 !!! what the heck?  that isnt often though i have to say.

Both boys will have 5 bottles a day (8oz each time)  J will often have an extra one if he has been up during the night.  They still look a bottle approx every 3 hrs from they wake.  they also have a bowl of baby porridge mid morning and some puree vegetable late afternoon.  H wont always take the second meal but thats fine he dosent need yet anyway, J on the other hand would eat is brothers given the chance!!  Now that we seem to have the reflux under control and Colic has finally faded away things are much easier for me and so much more fun.

I just LOVE being a mummy and love my boys to bits.  they really are all that life is about now.

Hi to everyone else, sorry i'm so rubbish at personals but hope you are all well   

Betty xx


----------



## Mamabud

Betty - it's excellent to hear the feeding habits of your boys - gives us all a bit of insight to what way we such approach weaning (a few months away for Zara yet).  Sounds like your well organised with the boys.

Ginger - all the best for your 20 week scan.

Bunnykin and Loopyone - thanks for the comments about Zara

Zara was weighed to-day.  She's up to 10lb 5ozs.  That's 7oz since last Friday.  HV pleased with her development.


----------



## Cate1976

Hi everyone.

Congrats to all the mums who've had their babies during the last 3 weeks since I was last on here.  

lmk:   ing that Kahlan is doing well and that you're able to have her home soon.

Glitter Girl:  Lovely names for your twin girls.

loopybud:  Love Zara's name.

Loopyone:  DH and I found that Hannah & Sian got used to Infacol so stopped using it.  Hannah was diagnosed with Reflux and is now on Gaviscon, we found Gripe water worked on Sian but she's been much better the last few nights.  Evenings were screaming time in our house from about 6 weeks.  Hope A gets better soon.

News on me is that Hannah & Sian are thriving.  They had 2nd lot of jabs 12 days ago, Hannah weighed 12lb 12.5ozs and Sian was 11lb 13oz.  They are both starting to be awake more between feeds which is great and showing interest in toys.  Their personalities are really starting to show, Hannah is the quieter one and jumps at the slightest noise but Sian can cope with more noise, she's been known to give out if it's been too quiet.  The next big step for them is being in their cots for the sleep between teatime feed and suppertime feed.  They're down to 4 feeds a day now with Hannah having 80z of hungry baby at each feed and Sian being offered 7oz but taking anywhere between 5oz and closer to the 7oz sometimes the full 7 of stage 1.  They've been sleeping through the night since 8 weeks.  DH and I are loving being parents.

Hi to everyone else I've not mentioned.  Does Weeza come on here still?


----------



## Mamabud

Cate - it sounds like you've adapted to motherhood well.  Girls sound like they are thriving.  Good to see you posting.


----------



## louise09

Hi all!

Ginger, exciting time for you for tues!  I am still unsure what to do bout finding out bout flavour    I was in mothercare 2day and was loving the blue/pink moses baskets etc rather than the plain cream/natural ones, ohhh dont know what to do!!  I understand though bout being nervous incase something is wrong but it is only natural.  Are you still feeling flutters/movement?  I have only started feeling these for the past week, more like a bubble/pop type feeling but I know its defo movement!  It reassures me everytime I feel it!

Cate, sounds like you are a busy but very happy mum!  Glad both are doing well!  Betty, you also sound so happy with your little boys!

Loopybud, zara is gorge!

Loopyone, your hubby is training your little girl on sport stuff already! lol.  Try not to stress too much bout the untidiness! People will understand that your life and priorities have changed and im sure all the baby things lying about must still seem like a dream to you!

NCKB, 2 weeks ahead! That is wonderful!  Im hoping i measure a wee bit ahead when I get my scan on Thurs!

Anymore news bout lmk and little one?

Hi to Gemma, glittergirl, bunny-kins and any1 ive missed!

xxx


----------



## NCKB

Hi Girls 

How is everyone?? 

Any news on LMK and Kahlen   both are doin well 

Loopybud - love the pic of Zara, what a little cutie. 

Hi louise, how u keeping? All sounds good with you anyway   
Yeh baby is meauring 2 wks ahead which is great.. might make it to my bro's wedding after all      he is gettin married 5th june and my original due date was 26 may, and the hosp im goin to let you go 10 days over so 10 days after the 26th is the 5th     so i was hoping not to be in the hosp the day of his wedding - wouldnt want to steal his thunder         

Cate & Betty u both sound sooo happy with the babies... Cant wait till i feel the same     

Ginger good luck tomorrow for your scan.. 

Hi to everyone else that ive missed


----------



## Mamabud

Kahlen and Imk are both doing well.  She's been off the cpap 8hrs, then on 4.  Excellent progress.


----------



## NCKB

Great news about LMK & Kahlen - what a strong little girl


----------



## GemmaC

That is just great to hear LMK and Kahlen are keeping well! So pleased to hear that, thank you for letting us know loopy. Loopy, Zara is just a beautiful, she would melt your heart the wee pet.  

NCKB, that would be great if you had your wee baby for your brothers wedding. I am sure is a hard one trying to figure out what to wear. I have a few weddings, one in a few weeks and another in June, have got a few wee outfits in mind. When is your next scan? 

Ginger, hope all went well for you today, you will be well scanned having both appointments the same day. Looking forward to hearing from you. 

Louise, have you decided yet about finding out the flavour on Thur?    I think we have decided to wait. Have you felt any more movements. I have felt some activity, more like fluttering off and one. Had it everyday last week and then very little for a few days so its hard to say. It will be nice when we are feeling the big kicks.  

I had my midwife appointment today, all looks good. Got to hear the hearbeat for the first time, it was wonderful to hear it, God is good! Its so reassuring. Big scan for me is Wed 24 April, so not too long to wait.  

Cate & Betty, great to here from our twin Mummy's. I am sure they are just adorable together, your have both your hands full and I am sure loving every min!  

Loopy, how is all with you? How is the wee woman doing?


----------



## ginger07

morning ladies

Loopybud let Imk know we are all praying and asking for her, and that is great news about Kahlen, glad to hear she is thriving.

Gemma, so you are starting to feel the wee movements?  I love that feeling, whenever I take a deep breath in sometimes, whatever way baby is sitting it mustn't like it and kicks out big time, lol.

Went for my scan yesterday, decided at the last minute not to find out the flavour, we don't care either way what it is, so thought we may as well just hold off, anyway all fine thankfully with the wee one, moving away rightly.  I thought I had to go for the extra fetal scan yesterday afternoon, but it turned out the cardiac appointment was for me, dozy cow    , still that seems fine as well, and they don't want to see me for another 12 wks, so all in all a lovely day.  After the scan we went and got a wee teddy for the baby, and had a look at baby clothes, can't wait to actually start buying them.

Good luck for your scan tomorrow Louise, its hard deciding if you want to know the flavour or not, isn't it?

Hi to everyone else, hope you are all keeping well.

Ginger XO


----------



## lmk

Hello everyone and thank you so much for all your kind words, congrats and prayers because they have helped so much!!

What a shock!!!!  baby Kahlen is thriving and doing so well, she has made her mummy and daddy so proud!!!  she is one determined little lady, she is now off the c pap completely and needs no assistance whatsoever!!!!  she is on 15mls of mummys milk every 2 hours and has added calories added to help her put on weight. she is an active baby who doesnt lie still she likes to wriggle and pull out her feeding tube.  she is almost back to her birth weight and will be weighed tuesdays and fridays, dh and i notice the difference in her already.  today is special as she is allowed to wear vests and have a dummy to help her learn to suck (she does already on her tube makes us giggle!!)  we are getting her registered today and then straight up the road to antrim.  hate being apart from her but i know she is in the best place and is being looked after fantasically!!  we only get a little cuddle every other day but when we do it melts our hearts and she makes the most hilarious faces when she hears our voices!!! 

hello all you yummy mummys and bumps i hope you all are well!! bumps take it easy cause you never know what is round the corner!! 

please keep my wee darling daughter in your prayers    

chat soon Lisa xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## NCKB

LMK     GREAT to hear from you hun... 

Im absolutely delighted Kahlen is doin sooo well.. what a little fighter.. must have been such a shock for you both.. how are you keeping.. im sure you wont be online for long coz i know u'll want to get back to Kahlen so ill keep it short   

loads of     for you and R         for Kahlen xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lmk

she is a wee dote and has made our life complete!!  such a shock, but thank god she is strong and a fighter!! 

how are you?  I see your measuring 2 wks bigger, dont go by it, go by your due date and keep that precious bundle in there for as long as possible.  i wouldnt wish early arrivals on anyone unless mother nature or medical reasons on getting baby out safely.  it is a scary place and hearing all the beeps monitors flashing, almost gives you heart failure thinking WTF is happening.

I have to arrange myself around expressing and getting up the road to see my wee princess, just wish i had a helicopter to get there quicker!!!


----------



## NCKB

Oh id say she is just amazing.. what an eager little beaver she is, she just wanted to meet her mammy and daddy and may is just tooo far away   .. bet you both are just over the moon..  Its such a relief to hear she is doin so well. 
Any idea when she might be able to come home.. 

Im doin good, thought my waters broke saturday, got this small gush of water and had bad pressure in my back since but im fine nothing to worry about..  Yeh baba is meauring 2wks ahead and is 3lb (little fatso     )  but good to know he/she is thriving.. 

Is the hosptial far from your house? When did they let you out?? are you feeling ok xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Babypowder

lmk so glad wee Kahlen is doing well, had a wee   reading that, its great shes active and your getting a wee cuddle. I was lol at the feeding tube my wee niece was exactly the same-in the end her wee face was covered in tape cause she pulled hers out constantly . 

Will keep   for sure


----------



## Mamabud

Imk -   for kahlen and u!


----------



## jellybaba

Hello everybody I am thinking of joining yous as we got our much longed for *[fly]BFP[/fly] this week, it feels a little sur real and then news is still sinking in to be honest but I'm keen to hear what happens next so I thought I 'd pop on here, I haven't had a chance to read through all your posts yet but I will - eventually lol

We are waitng for our apt to come form RFC for the early scan, anyone know how long it can take?

LMK I notice you have had an early delivery lol she sounds as if she is thriving, what a lovley name too 

Jx*


----------



## GemmaC

Hi ya Jella, its great to have you over here, and again a massive congrats on your well deserved BPF!!! Hopefully you wont find the wait too long till your scan dates comes through. I was with Origin and I got my exactly at 7weeks but I cant see yours being any different.   So how have you been feeling? Any symptoms yet? I found myself felling nausea from the beginning but not a lot of sore boobs, still dont really get really sore boobs so everyone is def different. Great to see your joining us and hopefully it wont be too long till all the other ladies join too.


----------



## jellybaba

Hi Gemma, I've been feelin "normal" no sore boobs, heartburn or nausea (maybe its far too early) the only thing I've had is a few shooting pains around my right ovary, like ovulation pains and a bit of a heavy feeling off and on, very like af pains which almost scared the pants off me yesterday! but I done that awful pg test that the RFC gave me this morning to put my mind at rest(!!)  and it eventually came up with a line, it was only faint after 10mins and then by 20 mins got the full dark line, it wouldn't  take you to be of a nervous disposition!! Thank goodness for Clear Blue digital!! I got a pack of 2 on special offer so I am going to do the other one next week to hopefully see the weeks change form 1-2 to 2-3 oh how excting!!

How are you feeling now? What is your ODD? Have you been nervous about the whole thing since you found out? I am still on knicker watch, every time I go to the loo I wipe, look and flush! lol


----------



## GemmaC

Hi Jella, I had a lot of ovary pain (which sometimes can be confused for bowel pain also) for quite a few weeks. At my scans they said ovaries had a bit of hyper stim, pregnancy hormones can drive the ovaries for a while so this might be what your feeling. 
Yes, thank goodness for Clear Blues!! or First Repsonce is very good and a bit cheaper.  
My ODD, is mid Aug, time is going in quick enough I have to say.   Take care of yourself and get plenty of rest for new Mammy to b and baby jellab.


----------



## emak

Hello ladies ,i FINALLY feel that it is "safe" for me to post on this thread ,as most of you know i got my bfp last week ,i have had my hcg bloods taken twice now first test 15dpo was 187 and the bloods i had taken on Tuesday 20dpo was 1677 so its safe to say they are more than doubling ever 48hrs .I have been feeling quite anxious about it all after everything DH and I have gone through to get to this stage ,but am now feeling more relaxed ,just waiting for Altnagelvin to get in touch (hopefully tomorrow) to get my 7 week scan in 2 weeks time .Im not gonna bother flying over to London for it ,if it cant be done in Derry i will pay rfc for it  .Not feeling any symptoms yet ,crampy the odd day and tired but no boking  .Look forward to chatting to you all on this thread.......its been a VERY long time coming  
Emma x


----------



## emak

jellybaba said:


> I am still on knicker watch, every time I go to the loo I wipe, look and flush! lol


Jelly so am i ,was even doing HPT until Monday


----------



## Mamabud

Welcome Emak and Jellababy.  I hope that you feel sick soon


----------



## jellybaba

Lol loopy so do I!! keep poking my boobs willing them to be sore!! How are you feeling?

Emak I am very aprehensive about joining here to but I 'll hold your hand if you hold mine


----------



## GemmaC

Awe Emma I have a big smile on my face seeing you posting! Sooooo Delighted for you and DH!! Its really reassuring to see your bloods more than doubling, looking great chic! Its always an anxious time waiting on 7week scan but once you see that wee beat beat/s you it will be amazing. I would say with me the proper sickness started after 7 weeks and lasted until around 16 weeks, never got sick but really bad nausea and sickie feeling so your time enough yet. Rest up well.


----------



## Mamabud

Jella - I'm feeling the very best - thank goodness.  It's hard enough coping with a baby without me going all emotional too!!  I was never sick during my pregnancy - just had nausea and milk spots on my boobs (they were never sore either).  I'm sure you can't wait for your scan.  I hope the appt comes soon.

Emak - how's the form with you?

I had a bit of a disaster day.  Zara was very unsettled, and I hadn't got dressed by 1pm.  Had managed to get my teeth brushed and washed, but was still in my nighty when the door bell went.  it was my minister's wife!!  I had to get her to give Zara her bottle while I got dressed!  Zara peed on herself and me, don't how as the nappy seemed ok.  I had to strip and re-dress her while the visitor was in.  She's only really settled now, playing on her mat.  On the plus side we got the canvas we ordered of Zara, dh and me, which is brilliant.  We are invited to a christening on Sunday, and have a beautiful silver dress for Zara.

Hope everyone else is well.


----------



## louise09

Hi all!

Welcome emak and jellybaba!  Its great to see you both over on this thread, congrats on your BFP!!!  I was also symptom spotting like crazy for the first few weeks.  My boobs were only sore when I pressed them, also had the ovary pain and think my nausea feeling started around week 7 and ended week 9/10ish.

Ginger, so glad your scan went well!  So you are also having a surprise at the end, that is great! 

Gemma, yes im still feeling a few pops and flutters but no mad kicking yet, I can't wait till that starts! 

lmk, great to hear from you   I am so happy wee Kahlen is pulling through and getting stronger though I aam sure it is hard not being able to lift her when you want and having to limit your cuddles etc.  I will keep her in my prayers.

I went for my 20week scan yesterday!  All is well with baba and he/she was waving and covering face etc, it was lovely to see.  We didn't want to know the flavour which was just as well because baba had legs crossed the whole time and the sonographer said that she 'thinks' she knows what it is but wouldnt be 100% so I think that was baba's way of telling us that it wants to surprise us!

Hope every1 else is doing well  

xxx


----------



## shaz2

Hey girls.

sorry we quick post just to say hi and a BIG HELLO AN WELCOME TO EMAK AN JELLYBABA....xxx


----------



## glitter girl

Happy mothers day to you all    . Iv'e cried all morning after reading my first ever mothers day card from the twins, still have to pinch myself to believe they are really here


----------



## mariabelfast

Hope i'm not joining your ranks too early. Got my bfp last week but went to docs on friday and he says im 5weeks Excited but cautious. Have only told nearest & dearest so far but boobs are expanding at a rate of nots so people will be asking questions or thinking i went for surgery when i took a fortnight off work . Great to see everyone's happy endings so hope thats me in 8 months .
Anyway hello everyone & hello again jelly & emak!


----------



## emak

Maria isnt it a bit nerve racking making the cross over to this thread ,i still dont know if i should be here   .Still feeling anxious but suppose thats only natural ,like you my (.Y.) are killing me and i def think they are slightly bigger or maybe thats wishful thinking . There has been so much good news on the n.i cycle thread i cant believe how many bfp there have been and for so many it has been on first tx  .
Jelly and Maria have you got scan date yet ? Im STILL waiting Dr P sec rang me on Friday to say that he would scan me on monday but i have said no as i feel its too early and would be gutted if he couldnt get a heartbeat etc so am gonna hold on til next week im going to be referred to another doc who will have his clinic in the hospital rather than Strabane ,cant wait to get the scan then maybe i might get a nights sleep   
Hope all you mummies had a lovely mothers day ,and for the rest of us we can look forward to next year   
Emma


----------



## NCKB

HI ALL  - how is everyone?? 

Just wanted to pop in and welcome Jelly & EMAK to the thread and wish them a very happy pregnancy and may you feel sick and get fat really soon            

Hope all u mammys / mammies to be had a lovely mothers day - i got a lovely pre mammys day gift from DP, he got me a card from the bump and voucher for a pregnancy day spa - cant wait to go      

LMK im still   for u & Kahlen 

Shaz just thinkin of you hun how are you doin? when is the big day?? 

BIG HI to everyone else - must get off the net im in work and ill be in big trouble


----------



## 2Angels

Knock knock can i come in just had my scan today and it is confirmed i'm having twins i can't believe it still in shock but so happy.


----------



## louise09

Welcome mariabelfast!  Congrats to you on your BFP.  Wow Piper, twins!  That is amazing, congrats!

Hope you all had a lovely mothers day.  I got a card from the bump and our wee dog!

Girls I have a question...  What travel systems has anyone bought yet or thinking of buying?  Ive started to look at these but can't decide!  I know the icandy and quinny are suppose to be good but are very expensive, I was looking for something around the £300 mark and preferably with 3 wheels, any ideas??

xxx


----------



## betty-77

hi everyone, glad to see lots more bumps arriving on this thread     

Pipper twins!! happy days, anything i can help with just shout, mine are 6 months


----------



## NCKB

YIPEE what this thread needs is more bumps       Welcome Mariebelfast & Pipper.. and pipper TWINS how wonderful  

Hi Louise how are you - I got the new Sola Grass from Mamas and Papas - now this is the 5th pram ive got     im soooo indecisive, I keep changing my mind but im 100% happy with this one and I just love it, its sooo light and i bought the carrycot aswell for when baba is only small then it turns into a stoller.. cant wait to be out wheeling it around 

right better go do some work... off tomorrow for Paddys Day      

Welcome again to all the new bumps xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Nicola


----------



## GemmaC

Hope all the Mum and Mums to be had a nice Mothers Day on Sunday.  

Piper, twins!! That is just great, seeing those two wee hearts beating would have been amazing!   

Its great to see all the new ladies joining!  

Maria, yep that would be right, you should be over 5 weeks now - the date is calculated from your last AF - or in our case two weeks before EC. Congrats!!  

Emma, what date is your scan next week? 

Louise, I am glad you asked that question about travel systems etc.. I went for my first look around last week - so hard to choose! I too love the quinny/icandy but still unsure about size of back wheels. Another recommend to me in the shop was the Mama and Papas Switch. I only have been to one shop so need to look around some more. I am delighted to hear all went well at your big scan.  

Ginger, how are you keeping? Delighted also to that your scan went well.   Hope your extra wee one was also ok, that was confusing for you thinking it was for baby and it actually for you. Hope your keeping well. 


NCKB, enjoy your day off tommorrow! I am off too, I was suppose to get the rest of the week off but my boss in now looking me in Thur. I dont mind as its a nice short week anyhow.


----------



## GemmaC

NCKB, had a look on line - love your pram. How long should baby get out of it do you think?


----------



## NCKB

Hi Gemma  

Oh i just love my pram     so far ive had the mamas and papas SKATE pram (in every colour ha ha) then i had the mamas and papas high prams think its called the ultima or something like that then had something else and went out for the last time and changed to the Sola, its only new out and i just love it, its sooo sturdy and the carrycot is lovely on the pram aswell and it clips off so easily, i live in a duplex so i need something light and easy to clip off, i got the matching car seat also which clips into the frame of the pram, its just a brilliant pram and the girl in the shop said its the best one out... I dont think the net does it justice but when you see it in "person" its really nice. Got the matchin umbrella and changing bag also and the whole lot including bag, umbrella, pram, footmuff, carrycot, and car seat all only worked out about just over 700 euro which is great!! 
Seemly a more unisex colour is coming out soon but not in time for me to get it so i just got the greeny colour one, the purple one is amazing but could only get that if u knew u were having a girl... 

The carrycot is optional u dont need to get it but i loved it so had to have it      the pram itself is suitable from new born and id say it will last a couple of yrs coz its so sturdy


----------



## mariabelfast

Emak my scans not until 2nd April, feels like ages!!!!!

Gemma theres a great shop in Finaghy callled weecycle that sells preowned baby stuff. But its all topnotch gear in great condition. Gonna get my dad to get my daughters old one out of the attic & dump it before my dh has the brill idea to use a 10yr old pram.


----------



## GemmaC

NCBK, thanks so much for filling me in on your pram, I am def going to have a check it out on my next shopping baby trip.. !! Its quite a reasonable price too.    Have you all your other bits and piece all sorted out?

Maria, that sound like a stunt I would have to pull im my house too.....I can just hear our DH "Sure wont it do the very best..whats wrong with it sure"


----------



## jellybaba

Oh its so exciting on here with all this talk of prams  

Can I ask a delicate question please, sorry if TMI lol but DH has been asking when will we be able to have some bedroom action again? It said on the leaflet form the hospital to wait 16 days after ET but nowthta I hacve my BFP I am afraid of doing anything just yet - what do you guys think?


----------



## GemmaC

Jella, I was like you, I left it for ages....actually up until recently. I guess after waiting so long on a BFP your scared of doing anything. Maybe after your 7 week scan you will feel more confident. Once you go to the midwife she tells you (I didn't ask the question mind you) that its perfectly safe. Its really an individual choice and whatever you feel comfortable with.


----------



## NCKB

No prob Gemma, yeh go in and have a look, they are lovely when you see them and so modern... the pramette/switch are meant to be very heavy so im delighted with our pram now.. have most things sorted, ive only 8 wks left so really need to get the bag etc packed just incase... gone leave the babas rooms till i know the flavour then do pink or blue. My mam and sister had a surprise baby shower for me a couple of weeks ago so i got all the essentials at that so i dont need to buy anything.. 

Jelly, I waited till after the 7 wks scan i was afraid to do it if you have any spotting etc they say leave it till your in the clear, but now its getting a bit uncomfortable   the belly totally gets in the way      But if im honest I totally lost my mojo with the pregnancy so DP is not a happy bunny      i would usually have had a high sex drive but not so much anymore


----------



## lmk

a big welcome to emak,pipper,jellybaba and maria well done ladies and heres to a healthy pg!!!   

nckb another pram   what are you not like!!  glad you are happy with this one for the time being!!!!!!!  

shaz welcome back hope you are well and resting loads  

happy belated mummies day to all, i had a surpeise from K the neo natal done blankets, a photo of the wee woman and a card with a fab poem and her hand and foot print on it, cried my heart out!!!  she is thriving away she is now 2lbs11oz and no need of cpap her feeds have been inreased to 17mls every 2 hrs and she loves to sleep when dh and i visit and party all night with the nurses!!!  i think i have a party girl on my hands!!! 

thanks girls for askin and thinking of us means a lot and thanks to all who text etc you are all so kind   

love to all l xxxxxxxxx


----------



## louise09

NCKB, 5 prams?!  I also checked out the sola grass on the net, it looks lovely, especially the purple, though I don't know what I am having either so it will have to be neutral.  The pram, carrycot and car seat will add up to over £400 which I don't know if we can afford   Any1 know if there is a mama and papas store in Belfast?  I would like to have a look at this pram!

Hi Gemma, I also looked at the sitch online, though this seems to be more expensive   I think I will go out at the w.end and have a look at some more prams!

Maria, were in finaghy is the weecycle shop?  I live near there but can't think were that shop is?

Jellababa, I still havn't done the deed    There has been a few times when we have been so close but settle with other things instead!  I think its just the fact I would panick if I started to bleed!

lmk, its great to hear your updates about baba, so happy all is going well  

Hi to every1  

xxx


----------



## betty-77

Louise there is a mamas and papas in victoria centre, have you tried baby shop in lisburn (think there is also one on newtownards road) i know they stock mamas and papas products so may have pram as well.

Wee cycle is at finaghy crossroads, if your driving from finaghy road north, turn right as if going to lisburn and its on the right hand side beside the chinese and the bank


----------



## mariabelfast

Betty you're awoman after my own heart! Giving directions in relation to the takeaways 

Jelly think i'm gonna go with the other girls & wait till after the scan. As dh says he'll be carrying his bits about in a wheelbarrow by then. Isn't revenge sweet!


----------



## louise09

Thanks for the info on the pram shops girls, im gonna check them out soon!


----------



## lmk

louise enjoy shopping!!!  love baby shops, and i love pumpkin patch its my fav shop for k's prem clothes.  she is only allowed to wear vests but she has to look good!!!!!  

k got weighed today and is 2lbs 13oz length and head cirumference has increased....keep goin darlin if she gets above 4lbs she gets into heated cot from incubator!!! 

baby bump rubs and cuddles to you and your little miracles


----------



## mariabelfast

Imk so glad to hear your little bundle is putting on weight. Will   she makes her move into the heated cot soon


----------



## Mamabud

Imk - glad to hear that wee Kahlen is piling on the pounds!  She needs them - unlike us lol!  Can't wait to meet the wee rascal.  I didn't know there was a Mama's & Papas in Belfast - must check it out sometime.  Hope everyone else is  keeping well.


----------



## lgs30

can i join u all


----------



## emak

Hi girls ...thanks for the welcome   god i feel like such a newbie .
Lmk delighted your wee dote is doing well ,i couldnt get over how tiny she was in the pic you sent    you and R must be exhausted with all the traveling ,i had a wee giggle at you having a party girl on your hands  
Jelly ,there is NO chance DH is getting near me ,well not for a good while OR until Ems is in the mood 
NCKB  what a lovely surprise for you getting a baby shower ,i didnt realise they were done over here ,thought it was an American thing ,must have saved you a good bit  
Loopybud hows your georg wee girl doing?
LGS30 of course you can come and play    hows your wee man?
Maria has the news sunk in yet?
Hows all the rest of you future mummies?
AFM scan on Monday ....nervous as hell ,havent been well all week have had a skinking cold with the most awful cough thats kept me awake at night so not feeling too good and bl00dy knackered .Gonna try and rest up all weekend and catch up on sleep ....im guessing Sunday night will be sleepless 
Hope you all have a nice weekend.
E xx


----------



## mariabelfast

Best of luck for monday Emma! They way things are going on the cycling thread you could have double trouble. My scan still not for 2 weeks and it is dragging. have a definate bump already. wasn't like this with my dd at all, mind you i  was a lot thinner to start off with back then. Cleaners in work keep giving me funny looks i swear they're pyschic or something. Hopefully i can get this scan over me and shout it from the rooftops!
Thinking of you for monday


----------



## betty-77

hi all  

Emak i cannot wait to here how you get on at your scan on Monday!!  this will be the longest weekend ever  

well my little man who kept waking for his bottle in the night has now gone 2 whole weeks with no bottle during night!! yippee.  Althouth the new wakening time seems to be 5am for both of them, not quite sure who wakes who, think they take it in turns.  i refuse to lift out of cots until 6 though so let them chat away until then.  i am soooooooooo tired.......     ah well i guess as with everything else its 'just a phase' and in a couple of weeks it will something new.

hope everyone is well and enjoying the lovely weather this weekend


----------



## lgs30

hi every1 betty am sure ur wrecked danny has took it out of me today hes teethin an hes so crabbit lol then he gives you this big smile an ur heart melts hes sleeps from 9-7am so am content wit that


emma all the best for monday xx


----------



## betty-77

hi lgs, know what you mean about the smile   boys teething here too, poor things.  i have tried keeping boys up later but they still woke at same time and where so exhausted in evening it wasnt worth torturing them so back to 7pm bed


----------



## SUNNY2007

Betty the thing about twins is they are so adorable but so exhausting you just get one over a phase and the next begins a phase my wee man had all his teeth bar one at 18 months and Abigail only got her first tooth at 13 months then got 10 in 6days so i did teething twice. My friends cant understand why im so tired but they just have the one to look after i always double that.  Love them to bits and wouldnt change anything and it does get easier but just different stages mine are now 2. Iremeber the first 6 months i was sooo tired but i just went out everyday and took them somewhere even it was only the shops to get my head showered.  My husband works shifts so i did most of it myself.  My 2 were in a solid routine at 16 weeks.  They got up at 6am and then go back to bed at 10 to 12 have lunch at 12 tea at 5 and back to bed 630am  this is the routine i always went for because i start work at 730am so i started the routine how i meant to go on i also bath both of mine before work probably change that when they are fully trained but i find they stink of pee when they lie in it all night just my experience probably not everyones.  At 11 months i separated mine and put them in their own rooms as Abi used to wake Finn up at night throwing things into his cot.  I have a nine month old neice who i get to cudle a lot i find with twins i never got to sit and cuddle as i was always moving onto the next one in saying that thats probably why we got a great routine as no one got spoilt.  Have fun and if you need any advise ask i only can give you what i learned as i went along also im on the twins forum on here which is invaluable.


----------



## jellybaba

Hi girls all this talk of twins on here, wonder will it be catching Emak and Maria lol

Dying to know how you got on at your scan this moring Emma so make sure you post as soon as your home!

Any of you girls having any worries at all? I have been reading some of those preg and baby magazines and it almost feels like every other page has a story with a woman who either m/c had 7 or 8 weeks or went for scan and found no heartbeat, its doing my head in especially as I am not getting many pg symptoms. I have had niggly twinges in my boobs off and on but apart from that not much else and my mind is working overtime, basically thinking the worst. dont get me wrong I am not wishing myself to have morning sickness but I really really want to have my scan and waiting until 7th April feels like a lifetime away. I just want my mind put at rest. I have hardly slept a wink since getting my BFP, mostly excitment not worry, but I find myself lying in bed making plans in my head about what we are going to do when the baby comes, what pram and cot I want and then I suddenly get this huge feeling of realisation that I am only 5 weeks pg and its a long long road before we should start thinking of  any of those things..

Need some reassurance and I aint gonna get it until 7thApril by the looks of it


----------



## betty-77

hi jellybaba, i think everyone who gets bfp on here can relate to you so your not on your own.  don't worry about no symptoms, most pg people havent a clue at this stage that they are pg and its only usually a missed period that is different.  at this stage i felt tired and nothing more until a few weeks later and then i started symptoms with a bang so just enjoy feeling good while you can!!  waiting on scan makes 2ww seem so easy!!


----------



## emak

Morning girls this is gonna be a quickie as i have to go to work ....scan this morning and we have one wee bean on board we are delighted and so so thankful         
E xx


----------



## GemmaC

Emma, so pleased for you both!! That is the best news, a big congrats! Delighted!!!!!!


----------



## betty-77

emma so happy to read your good news


----------



## jellybaba

wow ems that fab - congratualtions on your wee bean!


----------



## NCKB

HI GIRLS.. how is everyone..

EMAK        absolutely brilliant news on the little baba     Im sure your delighted.. 

Well i was at a routine check up on fri and ended up keeping me in hosp the weekend   they thought my waters had gone but after a lot of tests they said i was fine and could go home.. only good thing was we got brill pics of baba chewing on the chord, he/she is a right little messer!! roll on 7/8 wks time and we get to meet him/her!!! 

Hope all the bumps and babies are doin well.. big   to LMK and baby K xxxxx


----------



## shaz2

Emak congrats so glad all went well this morning at scan xxxx


----------



## lgs30

emak so over the moon for you xxxx
girls how are you all keepin ?
Had Danny at the doctors this morning his eye is weepin a while lot so got drops for it bar that hes doin great down at 9 an up at half 7 an takin his bottles an spoon feeds the big lump  lol lol baby hugs to all of you xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mariabelfast

delighted for you Emma. I'm sure it was agreat relief to see everything was as it should be


----------



## lmk

emak congrats to you and dh!!!!  bring on the ms, sore (.)(.) and moods!!!!!!!!!!!!!  so happy for you both xxxxx


----------



## lmk

nckb you tryin to join my club of waters breaking early??!!!  bet it was a scare all jokes aside, hope you and baba are behaving and taking things easy.  rest rest rest girl!!!!

lgs danny is so big and adorable.  hope his wee eye clears up soon. how are you keeping?


----------



## NCKB

Ah lmk it happened two bloody wks ago and i never rang the hosp said id know if anything was wrong but at the docs then friday and she said the head was very deep and i was tellin her about the water and she sent me straight in     .. think they only kept me coz my consultant was away on hols - i tried to tell them it was a waste of their time keeping me coz i was fine but they wouldnt let me go home


----------



## NCKB

PS LMK howz princess today?? Good i hope   

lgs - Danny is just a little cutie    how are you keeping

HI to all xxxxx


----------



## holly01

Awwwh Emma u must be so sooooooo happy


----------



## MISSY97

Congratulations Emma , you must be over the moon, hope you have a healthy remaining 7 months!!

Missy xx


----------



## emak

Girls thank you all so much ....god it now seems real ,was such a wonderful feeling seeing the wee flicker of the heartbeat on the screen (even though we wouldnt have seen it without the doc pointing it out ) we have waited so many years to get to today ,i honestly thought i would cry but managed to hold it together    We even got a couple of pics  
Lmk have had the sore (.Y.)'s for a couple of weeks and the old sickness started on Friday but thankfully hasnt been too bad and there hasnt been any puking (yet) just feeling knackered but am so so happy ,i say bring it on im more than ready for it    
E xx


----------



## lgs30

aww emma thats great to hear all about it bring the morning sickness on lol lol


----------



## lmk

nckb little lady doing fab!!!  she is a big 3lbs today!!!! 

missy how are you? are you all set for due date??!!


----------



## NCKB

OH LMK thats just brilliant news       baby K will be home with you and DH before you know it


----------



## lmk

we are so happy!!!  we know she is in the right place and hopefully by start of may she will be home where she belongs!!!  
you feeling ok?? when i read about the waters brought back memories!!!  take it easy girl!!


----------



## NCKB

Oh id say ur just so pleased with her progress..  Roll on may and get baby K home    

Yeh im grand, big panick over nothing.. i feckin told them there was nothin wrong with me and that it was a waste of time keeping me there but I suppose they are the experts 
 

Im in work so no rest for the wicked    - just cannot wait to finish up im starting to get tired and uncomfortable.. baba weighed 3lb14 ounces last fri according to scan so if I go full term im expecting about a 10pounder     

My pram is ready tomorrow cannot wait to collect it at least then i wont be able to change my mind anymore


----------



## mariabelfast

Anyone else have nosebleeds with preg? Was admitted to hospital yesterday after having 3, 1 of which wouldnt stop. Scared to move/breathe incase it starts again


----------



## MISSY97

Hey girls 

Thread is so busy it is great there has been so much good news the last wee while....

Imk great news about your wee lady she is doing really well, bet you can't wait to get her home.... You must be exhausted running to the hospital everyday.... I'm not too bad only 11 more days to work then i'm off really looking forward to the break work is really exhausting, on iron tabs but apart from that doing good... Time is flying in can't wait....

Hi to everyone else, shaz good luck for next week..

Missy xx


----------



## lmk

missy, travelling isnt too bad think we drive in auto pilot now!!  the best reward is seeing her wee face when we get there!!  she slept all night and when cuddle time came she done a little cry in daddys arms so i got her the whole time!!!  just love her soooo much!!

so happy you are doing well and i bet you are so happy for mat leave to begin!!! take care of yourself and chat soon    
(milking parlour calling me, that's why i'm on line to stay awake!!!)

love daisy    (the cow   )


----------



## GemmaC

Lmk, awe I am sure your so proud of your wee pet. She is doing so well. It will be amazing to get her home, your doing so well with all the running as I am sure your tired, but nothing would keep you away from your wee dote. 

Missy, I was just looking at your ticker y'day and seen you dont have long to go! You will be glad to get of work and have some time to rest.

Maria, how has your nose bleeds been? I hope its settled down for you. I have never had an actual bad bleed but since becoming pregnant I always have blood in my nose every time I blow and I think that is common...lots more blood pumping around our bodies.  

All good with me, we had our 20 wk scan this morning and thank God all is well with baby. Its amazing to see the baby in such detail and we are so thankful all is well. Due date still the same 13 Aug. So thats me half way this fri, hard to believe.  As DH said on the way home you just have to pinch yourself sometime!


----------



## GemmaC

Girls, I know its a long way off yet but just wondering what is a realistic time frame of when I should be thinking about letting my boss know when I want to finish for maternity leave? I dont think Mr. Boss has though that far ahead so I want to give me a rough idea on when I might be finishing. I work across the border so by law I have to finish 2 weeks before my due date, should I be thinking earlier that this for taking off?


----------



## lgs30

gemma by 34 weeks ul be that tired ud need to be thinkin at least 4-6 weeks b4 
Danny had his 4 months jabs this afternoon tottally bad


----------



## mariabelfast

from what i remember gemma it being 8 yrs ago lgs is sooooo right, you'll be wrecked.
As for the jabs just seeing theirc wee faces is horrible. Have you got the calpol in?
Nose hasn't bled today woohoo! Long may it last


----------



## lgs30

o aye capol in the cupboard hes out for te count now but givin him a bath later an some b4 bed his wee face nearly made me cry i felt so so bad but it needed done thankgod theres nomore to november its a year ago today i had my e/c an a year on sat i had my e/t an danny is 4 months on sat how freaky is that


----------



## MISSY97

Imk i'm am sure it is worth while the journey there bet you are alway so excited to see her and the changes in her every day....Hope she is home soon....

Hi gemma congrats on half way and on your scan today, it is so lovely and reassuring to see the wee heartbeat at the scan... As for maternity leave i'm taking 2 weeks maternity leave before due date and 6 weeks annual leave so am finishing about 32 weeks... I agree what the other girls say about being wrecked and tired at about 34 weeks, last time i went off at 34 weeks and to be honest could have went earlier.  I will be glad to get off this time too ready to go now, time is flying in....

Hi to everyone else!!

Missy xx


----------



## NCKB

Hi everyone   

Gemma, im goin 2 wks before my due date (hopefully) - down here by law i have to go 2 wks b4 the due date but i have heard that its very tiring etc towards the end, i work about 5 mins from my house and work in an office so im hoping to hold out till as late as possible. also its got to do with the money end of it aswell as my employer isnt paying me while im off ill just been receiving the social welfare which is sooooo crap - so ill be down about 1500euro  or more each month


----------



## louise09

Hi everyone!

Just came on to say sorry i aint been posting latley but im getting sorted to move house and still working the 2 jobs so ive been mega busy!  But I am thinking of you all and hope every1 is ok!  Gemma, great news about scan!

Sorry its short and sweet, away to do more packing!

xxx


----------



## GemmaC

Louise, you sure are a busy bee. I am sure your very excited about moving house, g8 news! 

Thank you all so much for your advice on maternity leave. It has made me rethink things I def will be talking to boss about leaving earlier than 38wks. I should hopefully have a few weeks holidays left and work it that way.

NCKB, like you I dont know if my employer will be willing to pay extra me while I am off. A few years ago I know this would not have been a problem but with business hitting harder time its might be a no go. But at least we have the stat maternity leave which is not bad.  

Missy, time seems to be flying in for you. I am sure your doing the guessing game of will wee Lauren have a new bro/sis soon! 

Maria, hope your nose bleeds have settled down ok now for you. 

Emak and Ginger, hope your keeping well and resting up.

Hi to everyone I have missed, I hope your all having a nice weekend. You really notice the brighter evenings.


----------



## mariabelfast

All settled thank god, taking iron so maybe its given me the wee boost I needed.
4 days to go till the scan!!


----------



## GemmaC

Maria, thats good your doing ok. All the very best for your scan this week. I am sure you cant wait to see baba again!!!  

I am down with a chest infection..was not feeling great all last week but started coughing nite and look myself of to GP. I am on antibio which I do not like having to take as I never have touch anything since becoming preg. Yet I know I have to take it or it will just get worse which wont do either me or baby any good. off work all week to get better.


----------



## KITTY1231

just in case you dont see it on the northern ireland girls sharon had her baby  a baby girl 4lb 2 1/2oz the baby is in noenatal and both mother and baby are doing well 
sharons hubby gary has told me to let you know and also told me what they have called her but i am so excited i have forgot sorry.


----------



## GemmaC

A massive congrats to Sharon and DH on the birth of their little baby girl!!            She is a great weight, glad to hear your both well! Delighted for you! Enjoy every moment. xx
Thank you Kitty for passing on the news.


----------



## NCKB

TO SHAZ AND DH



MANY CONGRATULATIONS ON THE BIRTH OF YOUR BABY GIRL.... Im delighted for you both and a great weight aswell  

thanks for passing on the info Kitty

NICOLA XxxxxxxX

OMG that means im NEXT


----------



## lmk

shaz and dh congrats!!! hope your bundle of joy will be home with you soon and where she belongs!!! hugs an kisses to you all xxxxx


----------



## lmk

baby k is now a big 3lbs 6.5oz on 3 hourly feeds of 30mils!!!!  she is doing so well thank god and next week she is gettin introduced to a bottle!!!!!!!!!! she will start off on 1 a day. from today she is on half ebm and half formula my supply isnt great due to stress tiredness and of course my baby isnt with me   i have gave her the greatest start and will continue expressing till i can no longer supply.  

nckb you all set cause you're next!!!!

how is everyone??


----------



## NCKB

GO BABY K!!!! Isnt she doin sooo well.... im soo happy for you LMK, she will be home with you in no time!!!  U have given her the best start so dont worry if your milk is dryin up hun - she will love her bottles and formula... 

           im next how frigin scary is that... seems like only yest we were talkin and supporting each other tru the 2WW.................


----------



## mariabelfast

Thats great news lmk, hopefully she'll be with you soon 

Congratulations Sharon. Definastely a run of girls at the moment NCKB


----------



## Babypowder

Lots of    that the stay in NICU is a short one for your wee princess


----------



## Babypowder

LMK  wee K is fairly piling on the ounces     won't be long til you have her home   don't worry about the formula-you've gave her the best start and its shown with how well she's done, and  the formulas now-a-days are so advanced 1000's of babies use them, the Aptamil is very good


----------



## norma30

lml- baby k is doing great she will be home before u know it,  just a wee tip hun u can get formula for premy babas on prescription ask ur health visitor or at the hospital the u just phone gp and tell them hosptital have asked baby k to be put on it  hope this helps

norma30 xx


----------



## lmk

thanks all for kind words bout wee k!!! she is doing so well and the ward sister said today she will most likely be out of incubator and into cot this fri!!!! K is almost wire free only her stats wire so changing her nappy is so much easier!! she is a wee monster she sleeps when we visit and when we're about to leave she wakens a wee tease just like her mammy!!!  hopefully our parents will get to meet k through a window very shorlty they have yet to meet her and she is the 1st grandchild on both sides, but its for the best it reduces infections etc.

norma, k is on prem 1 and by the time she leaves she will be on prem 2 and its all on perscription!! i its cow and gate   must look tomorrow   

lmk xx


----------



## Mamabud

Imk - so pleased that the grandparents will get a peak of the rascal in the flesh.  She is doing so well.  It'll be excellent to get her onto the bottle, and into a heated cot.  Can't wait to meet her!

Big hi to everyone else.


----------



## Squirrel24

Hi girls - long time no chat.

Things have been hard for me the past few months and I apologise for not staying in touch with all of you who supported me thru my IVF & pregnancy - so much has happened by the looks of things and I'll have to go back a zillion posts to catch up.

Hoping everyone is doing good esp all the news mums I will do personals later hopefully.

Evie is now 4 months old and is now 14.1 lbs so is doing well I'll post a photo when I work out how to do it.

Lots of love P


----------



## Babypowder

Squirrel great to hear from you  

Evie is just beautiful-truely   I can only try to imagine the range of emotions you've been through  

Chat soon.


----------



## GemmaC

LMK, I am sure you cannot wait till tomorrow for wee K be of incubator and into cot, its sure will be a GOOD FRIDAY! I bet the Grandparents cannot wait to meet her, you and DH will be a proud as punch getting to show her off. She has done amazing.  

Squirrel, Evie is such a wee dote and I am sure she is a real joy to her Mammy. It bound to have been a hard few months for you all - the joy mixed with the sorrows.   Its lovely hearing from you.


----------



## mariabelfast

Had scan this morning and its twins! We're over the moon & thankfully all looks as it should be for both wee mites. Bittersweet day though my friend died of a brain haemmorage & it was her funeral today. Tears of joy one minute then sorrow the next but I do know she'd have been delighted for me and will be keeping watch for the next 7 months.
Hope everyone has a restful break & i'll check in again after Easter,
Maria


----------



## emak

Maria delighted for you babe another set of twinnies    whats your due date then?


----------



## mariabelfast

Said by their reckoning its first week of November but to go by what the hospital say at the 12 wk scan, will prob be 2-3weeks earlier with there being 2.


----------



## Mamabud

Hi girls.  Squirrel, I've just clicked 'who' you are!  Evie is just beautiful!  I'm sure it has been a difficult time for you.     

Maria - twins - OMG - congrats!

Zara was weighed to-day and is 11lb 7oz.  She'll be 8 weeks on Monday.  HV seemed pleased with her progress.  Had to get her belly button swapped as it still hasn't cleared up.

Happy Easter to everyone, has anyone any plans?


----------



## GemmaC

MariaB, twins - Congrats, that is wonderful news! I am sure you and DH delighted!!! Fab news. I am so sorry to hear about your freind.


----------



## GemmaC

LoopyOne, wee Q for you please - just wondering how you find your BabyStyle Oyster? I was looking at prams y'day, one of which was the Oyster. Its a lovely looking travel system. Just unsure if it would be suitable for lifestyle - I live in the country plus like shopping so sort of looking one that might cover both. How do you find the supension of the wheels, is their good wear in them also do you think? Still have my eye on the Quinny buzz but a few things has me un-sure about it just yet. I have plenty of time to look yet though.


----------



## Moonbeam08

girls sorry to butt in but im hoping SOMEONE can help me.. 

i had 2x grade b's 4 cell on day 2 embies put back on board. everything went smootly until 6 hours later when i had really severe contraction type pains.. far stronger than what could be described as Cramps. they lasted for 10 secs or so each and then disappeared.

i wasnt worried until i read a scientific journal that said cramping after ET can cause the embies to be expelled from the uterus 

im really hoping its not ll over for us before it began. 

McFaul told me this morning that severe cramping can happen, albeit rarely, if the catheter used for ET touches the lining of the uterus but it was unlikely the embies will be expelled. however im haunted by what i read and i guess hearing some real life tales from others might help   

i keep hearing that lots of ladies have expereinced such things but i never hear if they went on to have a BFP or not

im really hoping someone will step forward


----------



## Moonbeam08

loopy - thankyou. i have plasered my post all over the site in teh hope that someone who has expereinced something similar would step forward  can you remember were they like contractions.. one long long cramp and then went away again? where they during et or like me later on the same day?


----------



## lgs30

bjp2008 dont believe everything you read on google god you will drive yourself crazy i had period type cramps for days lastin for ages so dont worry its your body sortin itself out look at me now dannys 18 weeks so there you go xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx Hello to every one else an happy Easter xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Babypowder

lgs I remember those cramps-you tested when I was online  girl   Do you remember? your DH was out, you said you where going to test but I didn't realise you ment at that moment


----------



## lmk

squirrel little evie is so adorable, really good seeing you post you have often been in my thoughts   

bjp step away from google it is bad bad bad!!!! (tho i read it  )  relax honey, i know easier said than done but it will help!! keep up the PMA     

just a little update baby k is a big 3lbs 9oz.... she is out of her incubator and into a cot and also on one bottle feed a day!!!!!!
grandparents are allowed a little sneaky look at her through a window tomorrow!!!!!

happy easter to all and enjoy those easter eggs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

lmkxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lgs30

babypowder thats a year tomorrow would you believe it lol how you feelin today ? imk K is doin fantastic xxxx


----------



## GemmaC

Loopy, thanks so much for all the info. Its so good to get proper "user" advice. Thats great your happy with the Oyster - it sure seems really user friendly. When you say you have use it on roads - what  type of road have you used it on... sorry for the weird question, just trying to work out if it would be suitable for my local roads.. . The green and black is very funky, did you try and keep to that type of theme with wee blankets then?    Thats great the wee woman loves her carrycot and slept the whole nite!!


----------



## Mamabud

Imk - how did the grandparents enjoy their Easter present to-day?  Did they get a look at Kahlen in the flesh?

BJP2008 - I hope that you get an answer about your cramps, sorry I can't help.

Loopyone - how's Aoife doing?  Any appt yet for her injections?  We're still waiting on ours.

Hope everyone had a lovely Easter.  LAst Easter Sunday, 12th April, I started my sniffers- what a difference a year makes


----------



## 2Angels

Hi everyone hope all is well was looking to see if anyone has any idea of how long it takes for your letter to arrive for your 12 week scan was at my doctors 3 weeks ago and thats when he said he would send the letter and then i should get one with an appointment but no sign yet. 
I'm just so worried about it and would like to get it soon.


----------



## holly01

Hiya Pipper i am like ureself watchin the postman   
I will be 12 weeks on thur n still no apointment for anything   my gp sec rang last week n they said i shud be seen between 14-16 weeks   (i also am havin twins)
I think each area is different thou......
The waiting is so annoying    
Hopefully after easter now we will all start to hear something


----------



## emak

Holly OMG 14-16 weeks thats wayyyyyyy too long a wait for a 12 week scan   I think the only reason why i have my app is because i had my 7 week scan in Altnagelvin so they just gave me another app when i was there....what hospital are you going to be attending?

Hows everyone else ....enjoying the bank holiday .such a shame its back to work tomorrow for me


----------



## GemmaC

Hi girls, I had my "12 Wk scan" at 13 weeks.  , I was refereed from doc at 8 weeks. Like you all I was wondering was it ever going to arrive. I am with Craigavon Hospital but I get all my scans etc at Armagh Community Hospital and they normally dont sent their appointment out till 2 weeks before the date. I hope they arrive soon for you all, dont be afraid to give your hospital a call.


----------



## GemmaC

Loopy, it would be great if we could take the buggies out for the weekend on a road test    Ill have to get back to the shop and check out those wheels and see if they will do the trick.   I  have appreciated your help, nothing like a Mummy to give you the proper advice compared to sales person. 
Some people do make you laugh - "What is it?" - I am sure A is a really wee cutie girl with her fine wee features. Awe, so cute and sleeping through the night - go A!

Loopybud, what a difference a year makes. Amazing to think you now have your wee pet.  

Emak, what date is your 12 week scan? I am sure you cant wait. For me, at the booking in appointment they take the bloods and do the whole booking in bit first and I was itching to get scan. The midwife even picked up on this, haha. But you just want them to hurry up to the good bit, yet a I know all parts are important.


----------



## tedette

hi ladies,

I haven't posted in ages, so some of you will prob have never heard of me but my wee man is nearly 15 months now.  I have been lurking recently as I am doing an FET cycle at the mo and hoping to have ET on Tuesday, but that depends on my scan tomorrow   I am soooo nervous as I keep thinking we won 't be so lucky as we were last time, which isn't very positive I know.   

Anyway, Loopy I had a real giggle at your post about people asking what is she when you take your wee girl out.  I remember being so confused when J was 10 days old and I had him out in Ikea and a lady didn't know he was a boy!  His suit was covered in tractors!   Recently me and DH took him swimming and he was dressed head to foot in blue, and the lady at the counter said she wouldn't charge us full price as our wee girl wouldn't stay in long!  I think she was confused by his wee curly locks  

Anyway, i have at least 3 loads of ironing calling me from the kitchen!

Tedette


----------



## Mamabud

We got our appt in for our injections - next Wednesday - Zara will be 9weeks + 2 days.  Loopyone - How'd Aoife get on to-day with her jabs?  Did you give her any calpol?  I have none in the house, but think I may need to buy some.  Zara sleeps all night too, from 11pm to about 8 or 9.  She has been doing it as a couple of week, so hopefully she'll keep it up.

Tedette - good luck with your FET.

Hope anyone waiting on scans gets their appointment soon.

Imk -               Ha Ha


----------



## MISSY97

Hey all

Tedette just wanted to pop on and say hi, just wanted to wish you luck with your current tx, it is scarier as you are afraid of the outcome, trust me i know...... Good Luck for et..

Hey loopybud, the injections are horrible see the wee darlins squirm and you can't to anything.....

Missy xx


----------



## NCKB

Hi girls... how are all the bumps and babies xx


----------



## jellybaba

Hey NCKB I'm doing grrrrrreat! Been for early scan this week and all looks well so we are really chuffed, have my booking in apt next Wednesday with the midwife and then the week after have an apt to see consultant, I will only be 10 wks at that apt so I dont know if they will do a scan at it or not? Would be nice to have one that day and then another one at 12 weeks, not that I'm greedy or anything lol

How are you feeling? Not long to go for you now, have you got every thing all sorted?


----------



## mariabelfast

Holly & Pipper that seems quite a long wait. i got my letter 3 wks after going to gp and my booking in appointments next week when i'll be 11 weeks. Give your gp a buzz and see if you can get it hurried along especially with twins!


----------



## emak

Evening ladies 
Well hows all my fellow newly pregnant f f's keeping ,yous Belfast ladies are very lucky to be getting your scans etc "on time" i class myself as a citygirl but still will have to wait til im 15weeks for scan ,i have my midwife app next friday though  
Have been feeling pretty rough last few weeks ,nausea most of the time and feeling sooooo tired but i aint complainig suppose in a weird way its reassuring   today has been first day all week that i have been feeling good   
My friend (who is due in about 6 weeks) asked me did i want to go shopping/looking at baby stuff the other day ,but i said no i just couldnt bring myself as i feel its just too early .ohhhh im so supersticious 

So who is next to have there baby ? Is it you NCKB And Missy you havent too long to go either....bet yous canny wait 

Anyone doing anything exciting this weekend OR being really boring like me ....well at least the sun will be shining


----------



## 2Angels

Got my date at last i give the hospital a ring to see and they said there is an appointment for me on wed 14th she asked did i not get the letter which i haven't still so is this the 12 week scan then i will be getting ill be just over 11 weeks then.


----------



## holly01

I'll 2nd what Loopers said unfortunatly 'country pumpkins' are near 16 weeks b4 our 1st official appointment and they said that was good as they have their waitin times down   i was like riteeeee!!!   

so me bein me hada wobble n got seen at 12 weeks an thank god alls week in the 'Holly Bellie' arms leg n all on the twinnies obv!!     now that was weird but a gud weird  

Emma glad ure feelin      its as u say so reassurin eah!!
Any worda Shaz's wee woman?

 hi to everyone


----------



## Hopeful NI

I didn't have my "12 week" scan until I was 15 weeks, but again I am from the sticks.

Loopybud - Picture of Zara is goreous. The injections puts them out of sorts for a little bit, my DD has got all hers for the moment thankfully, she is teething like mad at the minute and laughing her head off at the slightest thing, which is soo funny.

NCKB - How are you feeling ? - Are you next ?

LMK - How is Baby K doing ?


----------



## lmk

hello everyone hope all you mummies to be are doin good and new mums are enjoying their wee miracles!!!

thats rotten about scans, i was very fortunate to have mine at 11+4, does ringing and asking your mw to see if they can get you an earlier date especially with tx and the old if journey.  clearblue and fr were bulk bought in my household and mondays and fridays were test days until scan!!!!!

baby k is doing fab.... she is 4lbs2oz  in a cot and on 1 bottle feed then next is a tube feed, she loves her food and downs it so quickly, she is fed and winded within 10-15mins!!!!  she needs infacol as she holds back on some wind!!!  she is on 48mils and still half formula half breast, but i no longer express but still  have some in the freezer!!!  she gets her 1st bath on tuesday!!!! little lady is spoilt rotten and loves her cuddles but they are limited as they have her in a routine, so when she is put back she makes noises as if she has wind to get out again but they have all cottoned on to her!!!  love her so much and cant wait to get her home!!! 

chat soon and will do personals real soon xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mariabelfast

Pipper glad to hear you got your date. Can't believe some of you girls have had to wait 15 wks that's mad 
Baby K sounds like  atrue wee fighter. She'll be home before you know it imk


----------



## lgs30

hi girls how are we all the weather is gggggggggrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr8888888888888 lol long may it last dannys teethin like mad but hasnt been too bad were plannin number  2 so were tryin naturally first then take it from there


----------



## Hopeful NI

lgs - The picture of Danny is gorgeous, my wee DD is teething like mad as well - she is 20 weeks and biting on anything she can get her hands on lol.....

lmk - you have a wee fighter, so glad that Baby k is doing so well.


----------



## Mamabud

Hopefull - is your wee girl crying much with the teething?  I'm sure it is sore on them.

Lgs30 - have good fun 'trying'!  Hope it works!

Missy - not long to go now.  Are you big?  How are you coping with your little girl - I'm sure it's hard work being pg and having a toddler to run after!

Lmk - a big bath - make sure and get some pictures.  She's a cutie trying to play the nurses and her mummy and daddy for a cuddle!

Piper - I'm sure you are glad to get your scan date in.

Emak - the sickness will go, and then you'll have a big wriggly bump to re-assure you!  I didn't buy anything big until 20weeks.  I did buy the I love my Bear bumper set at 12 weeks - but that was it.

Hi to everyone else  

We had a BBQ yesterday and it was lovely.  Have french door onto the patio so just kept Zara in the dining room, as we needed to buy a parasol for the pram (which we got to-day).  She has started chewing her fists, but I'm hoping she has just discovered them, and isn't going to start teething - she's only 9 weeks tomorrow!  Dreading the injections but you have to be cruel to be kind


----------



## MISSY97

Hey all

Loopybud your wee woman is lovely, time is flying so quick.. I am quite big seems to stand out a feel bigger this time as i don't have as much weight on elsewhere like the last time.. Finished work at the weekend was getting tired and was finding it tougher especially in the evening having the wee lady to look after so hopefully won't be too bad now... How is things with you you seem to be managing great are you missing work?

Imk wee k is really coming on any talk of her coming home or will it we a while yet?

Hi to everyone else all the newbies etc....

Missy xx


----------



## jellybaba

Hi girls just reading all your posts about scan dates etc and I am 9 wks today and got 2 letters to attend midwife this Wed and consultant next Wed I will be 9 + 2, do you think they will do "12" week scan at this apt? Seems very early?


----------



## Mamabud

Missy - you'll be glad to get finished up.  I'm doing well - just love being a mum.  The only thing is that it's so difficult to get out and about sometimes.  Zara is sleeping all night, but feeding every 2hrs during the days.  By the time you get organised and out, it's nearly bottle time again!  I have no idea about work.  I'm definately not going back 5 days, hoping 3 days, but I may have to take a step back as my job probably wouldn't be able to be done part time, and a job share could cause a power struggle!  Have to meet with my area manager nearer the time.

Jella - 9 weeks seems a bit soon.  Hopefully you'll also get a 12 week scan.

Zara had to get antiseptic cream for her belly button to-day.  Jabs on Wednesday - dreading it!  Got calpol on script just in case I need it after!

Imk - I guess Kahlen will be 4lb 5oz to-morrow.  Enjoy the bath time.

How's everyone else?


----------



## Hopeful NI

Loopybud - She was a bit more cranky all last week with the teething but thankfully didn't affect her sleep. I gave her calpol each evening, but she seems much better today. You can see two white marks under the gums.

If you give her a bit of calpol before her jabs, it eases the pain for her and then that night if required.

Jella - you may get a scan at 12 weeks as 10+2 seems a bit early but every hospital is different


----------



## NCKB

hi girls = how is everyone..  how are all the bumps and babies.. 

Shaz how are you and the new arrival?? Hope ur doin well.. 

lgs - good luck with the tryin for baby no 2     heres hoping it all happens naturally for you     

Lmk - how is baby K today.. good i hope?? 

Missy how are you?? ur so lucky to be finished work im goin to try keep goin for another few wks but if my feet keep swelling the way they are ill need to be air lifted to work     
Im goin to make a guess for a little   for you   

OH im next i cant believe im actually sayin that    seems like only yest i goin tru tx - scary stuff     

Loopy - how is Zara - oh the pic u have posted up of her she is a little beauty

jelly - how u feeling??

Big hi to everyone else & sorry if ive missed anyone xxxxxx


----------



## emak

Hi girls just thought i would pop in and let you know that poor Shaz is back in hospital since saturday with gallstones ,she is in terrible pain and i can assure you its an absolute horrendous  pain as i had the same problem when i was 19 and had to have surgery to remove the gall bladder ,her DH had to ring  an ambulance as they thought she was having a heart attack (it really is that bad) ,she gets to stay with Aya and the ward call her  up when they need to see her .She is having some sort of xray later in the week to see what her treatment is going to be


----------



## NCKB

Nicola xxxxxx


----------



## lmk

thanks emak for lettin us know pass on my best regards and a speedy recovery to shaz!   emak hows things with your mrs any sickness??

lgs keep on humpin!!!!  dh is wantin a bit o action too but he can go to france!!!!  wish you all the luck honey!!

missy and nckb not long girlies got the raspberry leaf ready!!!!  

loopybud thanks for yesterday meant alot to ry and i there is a space in heaven for you!!!  big cuddles to z!!!!

loopone how is a?? how are you keepin??

all the rest of you ladies hi sorry so many names no memory please forgive me!!!!!


----------



## lmk

update on k!!!!!  she is now on all bottles stiff half ebm and formula and coping fantastcially, only thing is her wind my god we are rubbing her back her belly and lying her down and putting her legs up to her belly but it isnt shifting it.  she does get infacol before every feed, any tips ladies??!!! any help much appreciated!!!  she is a big 4lb 7oz and had her 1st bath yesterday i watched as her nurse done it, she made it look so easy!!!  we have been advised it wont be long to k comes home and i will do my overnight stay with soon!!!  we are so blessed that our beautiful miracle is here!!!  

thanks for all your kind wishes, prayers,text,personal messages you have helped us through a difficult time.  

love to all of you 

lisa xxxxx


----------



## NCKB

LMK - great news about K.. she is doin soooo well - u must be sooo proud.. sorry have no tips about the wind im afraid hun   hope u get some answers xx but ill be checkin back on for tips just incase i need them too   

Oh lisa I'm on the raspberry leaf tea already   - consultant told me last wk to start taking it to get the cervix ready for delivery so hopefully it helps


----------



## Babypowder

Emak, tell shaz get well soon    Great she can have the LO with her     for a speedy recovery.


LMK great news, your nearing home everyday    not sure about the wind-but I did see my friend with her little one and she sat him on her knee, hand under the chin and sort-of circled the top half of his body, I was   at first because I wasn't too sure what she was doing but he did the loudest burp


----------



## louise09

Hey Girls

Firstly, so so sorry I aint been on in what seems like a lifetime!  We moved house 2 weeks ago and we only got internet connection the other day.  Have been off work the past few days, been suffering really badly with PGP, its killing me to walk, do housework etc never mind working in a really busy environment!  

Can I ask, have any of you been off work much do to being ill in pregnancy?  I don't know why but I feel guilty ringing in sick, even though there has been others in work who have been off for months with back pain, stress etc.  

Have been reading through the posts, its getting so close now for some of you, NCKB I can't believe it!

Sorry to hear bout shaz, my sis had that last year, she was in extreme pain, hope she gets better soon.

Great news LMK!  You will be able to enjoy this lovely weather pushing your wee woman about in pram soon!

Ginger and gemma, old cycle buddies, everything going ok with you's?  I have been feeling a lot of movement latley, I love it!  Am going for 4d scan nxt week, cant wait! 

Sorry if ive missed any1, hope you are all well

xxx


----------



## Mamabud

Shaz - hope you have a speedy recovery.  You really have been through the mill.  Hope Aya is doing well.

Emma - any bump yet?  I was about 20 weeks before I looked properly pg.

Louise09 - the moovement is so reassuring - enjoy it!

Imk - what are friends for   Did K like the water?  Excellent she's got no more tube feeding.

NCKB - I think Zara is gorgeous - bias or what!!  I'm remember being pg and still not believing i'd have a baby - it really does happen lol.  Zara is now 9 weeks.

Cate 1976 - if ur lurking hope the girls are doing well

Zara got her jabs today.  Omg - real pain cry, and real tears.  I held it together just.....  She's asleep on my shoulder - letting her as we both need comforting!


----------



## Ladyhex

awwww pooor shaz...my dad had it this time last year and he needed 2 ops ......please tell her im thinking about her ad wee Aya


----------



## emak

Girls i will pass on your kind messages to our poor Shaz  

LMK im so delighted that your wee princess is doing so well ,how wonderful it will be the day you get to bring her home ...u did make me laugh about dh looking for a bit of action ,think mines is the same but he can take a run and jump    

Loopybud ...hmmmmm have i a bump yet ,well since i got pg i have been a big bloated lump ,swear to god you wanna see the size of me im so disgusted with the way i look ,i wouldnt mind if i looked pg that would be great but i just look sooooo fat ,cant really understand why either as im eating less than i was before i got pg ,think i put most of it on during tx and 2ww (again) all my clothes dont fit and have ended up buying mat jeans and trousers for work  (thankfully need to use a belt to hold jeans up )  

Nicola get the ole tea in ya girl   

Louise i know im only 10 weeks (wow its fab saying that) but i have had to have 1 sick day so far ,my god i was so sick that morning there was no way i could have made it to work AND no i didnt feel guilty  

Jella lucky you getting seen so soon.

AFM I have my midwife app on friday morning ,can anyone tell me what to expect ,feck i think im gonna have to get on the dreaded scales    not looking forward to that ,i should find out next Thursday if my job is at risk   that i dont get made redundant thats the last thing we need right now .
Emma x


----------



## Hopeful NI

LMK - for getting up wind, we found rocking the baby back and forth got it up or hold the baby under the arms and rock then back and forth also got the wind up, I found that worked for us (I could have rubbed her back for ages and got nothing). Hope it helps

NCKB - Still can't believe you are so close to your due date, it only seems like yesterday you where going for ET (I sound old lol)

Hi to everyone else


----------



## NCKB

hey girls... 

lmk hope baby K got some relief from the wind   i was goin into my house lastnight and a neighbour had their 4 wk old little girl resting on her forearm, babies face kinda tilted to the side  in the palm of her hand and patting her back and swaying her     i was like WTF is she doin the child looked sooooo uncomfortable but i stopped to chat and she said the baba had colic and thats the only way they can relieve her... 

Oh emak ill be overdosing on that tea!! anything to help, ive been reading that it doesnt actually bring on labour just helps make the contractions more "efficient"  so we will see   

and as for the "action" in the bedroom oh ive serioulsy lost my mojo since becoming pregnant     hope it comes back with a bang after i have the baby  

Hopeful    i know it really does only seem like yesterday that i was goin for ET!!! where does the time go??


----------



## Moonbeam08

hi ladies

i think its a bit premature for me to be moving over here yet since we only just got our BFP but i wanted to put a foot in the door and say 'hi' 

also wanted to grab EMAC for a mo - my first hcg reading was about the same as yours on the same day and im going for my next one tomorrow and was kinda hoping you could look up what your second one was so i can have an idea what to expect...


----------



## Mamabud

Emma - at my booking in appt I got weighed (only time, not even at the end), and filled in all the paper work.  It was a bit of an anti climax.  Hope yours is more exciting.  Don't worry about the weight, just try and be healthy as it does catch up with you (I'm the living proof!).  I hope your job is safe.

BJB2008 - welcome aboard

Just got soaked to the skin with spew, as did Zara!  Rapid change for Mum and Baby.  She was a bit unsettled after the injections but calpol is a great thing.  She slept from 10pm to 9.40am this morning!


----------



## emak

Hi BJP your hcg levels should ideally double every 48 hrs ,have a wee nosey on google there are loads of charts and even hcg calculators which will tell you how fast the levels are rising ...good luck ,im sure everything will be fine and its kinda reassuring too ,mines were doubling at a rate of every 1.6 days    

LMK seen you ** post WOW fab news huni

Loopybud hope it went well tonight at WW ,im sure you will feel better now that you have got the ball rolling so to speak


----------



## Mamabud

Emak - your right, it feels like getting back to normal!


----------



## Moonbeam08

Ta muchly emac !

Bit nervous until I get the 2nd one back today. I bet its the worst one to wait on! Will google the calculators when I have a second number!

How often do you get yours done? At the GP?


----------



## ginger07

Hi everyone  

Sorry I have been awol for a while, doing extra hrs in work and DS is keeping me very busy in the house.  Not to mention the exhaustion I have been feeling, I thought your second trimister was supposed to be full of life and energy,  

Anyway, Shaz thinking of you hons, hope they are able to sort the pain out soon.

LMK - congratulations, you will be a 'complete' family very soon and I'm sure your DD is being spoilt rotten by her grandparents and Aunts and Uncles, and every right so, she sure is a wee fighter.

Ladyhex - what a lovely surprise for you hons, was a lurker in the other board, so know that you just had a miscarriage  ,   all goes well this time, have they booked you in for a scan yet?

Louise, I took time off when I was 13-15 weeks pregnant because of the bleeding, but you can't help feeling that people are thinking you are only pulling the 'pregnancy' card and there is in fact nothing wrong with you, but I can tell you now, nearing 26 weeks, the temptation to start playing on the pregnancy note is very tempting, I am going to work until the end of June, and take leave until the 19th July, then start my maternity then, but whether or not I last that long!!!!  

I went for my 25 week scan on Tuesday past, and baby is weighing 1lb 6oz, RMH is an absolute shambles, our appointment was for 10.15 and we never got in to see the consultant until 12.15, I thought they had forgotten about us.  You'd think they would try and make is easier for pregnant women to relax, ie tea machine, more comfy chairs....  

Hi Gemma, how are you keeping?

Hi to everyone else, and all the newbies on the site welcome, this wee place is sure getting busy long may it last.

Ginger XO


----------



## lmk

k is a big 4lbs 10 oz and is coming home!!!!!  earliest she will be home is wednesday and we are so excited!!!!!!! her hemagloben (sp?) is low and we need to see if they'll give her a top up of blood which the consultant will decide monday. k sleeps really well and she loves her food but the wind is still there but i can tolerate that i have been up with her everyday all day and she is such a good baby she wakens 30-35 mins before her feeds now and just looks about and makes the cutest noises and mouth shapes, but sleeps on the job and keeps sucking away!!!!  i will be staying the night before she comes home with just k and i  in the parents room so excited!!!!!

thank you for all you well wishes and kind messages xxxxx

let the fun begin!!!!!


----------



## Ladyhex

Omg lmk that is just wonderful news ... Your big brave girl is coming home !! I'm so so pleased for you and your DH, it will feel really strange the first night you stay with her!!


----------



## emak

LMK i am so so happy for you reading that news has really brightened my day ,you and R must be soooooo excited


----------



## louise09

Lmk, that is brill!  Roll on Wed!!  

Ginger, yea thats excatly what im thinking, that people are thinking there is actually nothin wrong with me and that im pulling a fast one.  Every1 is telling me to wise up, even my physio said I need to look after myself and baby and that my body is telling me I need to rest!

I also am starting my maternity on 19th July!  Though I still have all my annual leave so think I will finish around the 22nd June. Thats awful bout how long you waited.  Im sure it was great to see baby again! Im going for 4d scan on Wed, can't wait! 

BJP, what bout ur blds?  Everything looking ok with them?

Emak, how did ur midwife app go?

Any news on Shaz?

Hi to every1 else  
xxx


----------



## emak

Hi Louise ,the appointment went well ,midwife was lovely and i had a really nice student with us too .Midwife rang the hospital and got my "12 week" scan brought forward from 15 weeks to 14   so its on 10th May sooooo cant wait to see bubs   
Ohhhhh how i wish i was starting mat leave in july like you    

Shaz got out of hospital last night ,still in a lot of pain and eating pain killers ,she said in her text she has to go for ct scan next week ....god love her trying to get over a section done on 30th march wee Aya still in hospital and now this


----------



## Moonbeam08

Hi ladies !

Louise my bloods were fine. They hopped from 158 on day past transfer 12 to 460 on day 14. 
The nurse had me wetting myself before I got the results as she said the 2nd result was more significant than the first. When I got it back she told me that they liked to see a doubling every 48 hours and mine had more than done that so she said congratulations to me for the first time !
Getting some more done tomorrow to make sure still going in the right direction!

Tmi alert! I posted about this on the cycling thread but thought would ask you ladies over here instead of hoping you might lurk ! 

I'm on crinone pessaries and if you have ever used it then you will know what I mean about the odd white cottage cheese residue !yuck ! Anyhow this morning it wasn't off white, instead it was light pink in colour. I suspect if it wasn't for the crinone then it would have come down as mild pink spotting.although I know I'm not bleeding I am a  Bit anxious about this ! Is it normal ? 

I will keep an eye on it to make sure gets no heavier but was wondering if any of you had experienced such spotting or coloured crinone residue ? What causes it?


----------



## ginger07

CONGRATULATIONS Imk, bet your counting down the hours hons.

BJP sorry can't help you with regards to the pink staining, I came off those pessaries once the 2 WW was over, but I would imagine your body is still preparing itself for the baba, although with your blood count maybe babas!!! lol.

Emak gave my best wishes to Shaz and let her know she is been thought of.

Louise - 4D scan, let us know how you get on, I would have liked to get it but didn't with my DS and wouldn't want anyone been left out. 

Hi to everyone else.

Ginger XO


----------



## Mamabud

Imk - can't wait to meet K.  It's getting so exciting now  

Emma - glad the booking in appt went well.  A week earlier for the scan is a result too!

BJP2008 - congrats on your levels going up.  Not sure about the staining - did you have an implantation bleed?

Ginger - hi and hi to everyone else.

We got Zara's dedication / christening gown yesterday in Belfast - it's gorgeous.  Zara still not impressed with being out and about.  SHe's exellent at home, but once she's in a pram or car seat she is really unsettled and cries a lot!  At home she plays on her mat, and isn't lifted all the time.  Any ideas?  Starting to feel like I may stay at home


----------



## Moonbeam08

I didn't have any spotting during 2ww do you think it might be residue of implant bleed that was only so little its only now making its way out? Or embies burying in more now maybe ? Hum


----------



## mariabelfast

Emak so glad to hear your appointment went well. Another milestone crossed.
BIG congtarualtions on your BFP bjp  
Could be another set of twinnies!


----------



## louise09

Hi 

Emak, thats good u have 1 less week to wait, though im sure it still feels like a lifetime away for u! 

BJP, them blds sound really good, maybe twin buns in the oven?!  As for the pink staining, im not sure bout that.  I finished the pessaries after 2ww, id say it prob is implatation bleed or another thing could be u have maybe slightly scratched urself when inserting these and caused a little bld?  But I wouldn't worry too much about it!


Great that shaz is out but as you say emak, im sure this is all she needs with trying to cope with recovering and worying bout Aya 

Loopybud, sorry can't help you with ur problem but sounds like Zara is a wee home bird! 

Ginger, will defo fill you all in on 4d scan, will try and put pics on as well!

xxx


----------



## lmk

emak good to read scan brought forward a week 1 week less!!!!! hope you are taking it easy  

shaz hope you are getting better and   to you and aya xx

missy and nckb how are you 2 keepin, nckb hows your cankels??!!!! 

loopybud hello you oul tease!!!!  i'll be keeping you away from k if you dont show me the dress    

loopyone how are you and a doing??

louise09 how did the 4d scan go?

well i have been booked in for wed night and my sleepover with k!!!  she is coming home thursday!!!!!  she got a blood transfusion yesterday and it done her the world of good, she was so alert yesterday and fed like a dream wind came up a little quicker!!! weighed today and she is a big 5lb1.5oz!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  we are so so so excited!!!!!


----------



## lgs30

omg imk k is gettin so big lol its amazin shes gettin home glad she doin so fantastic xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## louise09

lmk, that is a really good weight now! So excited for you for thurs!  Scan is 2moro, will fill u in 2moro nite 

The Asda baby sale starts 2day, some good offers on the nappies, wipes etc, any of you ladies taking advantage of this?  Up untill now I aint bought a thing but am thinking of stocking up on some nappies etc now, am I too early at only 26 weeks??

They also have an electric breast pump at half price, now £40, its tommee tippee, you think this is good?

They have a nappy waste bin at £8 or £10, should I get this? 

Ohh im so confused!  I dont know what to buy at this stage!  NCKB from what I remember, you started early in buying things or was that just the pram you got in early?  Any advice in what to buy?

Also, you new mums, can you reccommend anything which you found has been really good?

xxx


----------



## GemmaC

Hi all, sorry for not being on for a while, I was dosed up with a lung infection for a few weeks and just back to work.

Louise, I am sure you cant wait to get your scan tommorrow! It will be amazing to see your wee babies face peeking out at you - then the guessing will start who it looks like..etc. I have bought very little as yet, but if I seen a bargin I def would buy, so I say make the most the Sale.

Ginger, baby is a great weight.   I am sure you were fed up waiting for your appointment. My sis-in-law attends the royal and she was telling me the same as you - long wait. And those seats are not to comfy on our sore bottoms.!

Emak, glad to hear your appointment went well with the midwife. I am sure your like me, you have to stop and pinch yourself that we are all pregnancy chat now, such a blessing. Only 30 more days till your scan, yea! Good job you got it a week fwd.

LMK, your wee woman is coming home  , its wonderful news. It will be a precious time for you on Thur, she is a great wee lady just like her Mammy! Enjoy your sleep over tommorrow nite.  

NCKB, how is the Raspberry tea going? ..hope its doing the trick! Hows things?

Loopybud, awe I hope wee Zara is ok after her jabs, its bound to be so hard looking at them having to get those horrid injections. 

How is all the other Lovely Yummy Mummies and babies?


BJP, I would agree with Louise - the pessaries could have aggravated your cervix, I hope its settled ok for you now? Are you on the pessaries till 12wks? I stayed on them till then, watch out for the dreaded constipation, not nice.


All ok with me, just back from doc app. After all my coughing I have ended up with a "Hernia" in my groin. Its a small one thankfully and I just have to watch it so that is gets no bigger as baby grows. If it gets no worse after baby is born I get it checked again and then a decision is made about operation or not.


----------



## Babypowder

Omg LMK 'K' is just gorgeous, she's like a doll-love the dodee-its so cute, hope you girls enjoy your sleep-over   Great weight too and a big  for Thurs.


----------



## jellybaba

Hi Louise, where is this Asda baby sale? Might take a wee look myself..


----------



## betty-77

hi louise,

asda baby sale is really good.  wipes are brilliant price and you just cant have enough of these, great especially as they are the sensitive ones as these are usually expensive. i remember having a cupboard full and thinking they would last for ages!! silly me, gone in a couple of weeks when my two were born.  i wouldnt go mad on the nappies, asda do pampers at really good price anyway and you might find you have to try a couple of brands to get right fit or any skin reactions etc.  i couldnt use huggies for one and jamie gets a rash from pampers (he does have bad excema though)  as for breast pump, my full intention was to breast feed and unfortunatley (well i believe fortunatley now) it didnt work out so i'm glad i hadnt bought the breast pump.  personally i think the nappy bin is a waste of money as nappy bags are so cheap and no hassle to go to big bin anyway, thats just me though!

travel cot is brilliant for price, playmats look good aswell, i still use the sterilliser and it was only £10

they have fairy non bio really good price too, i'm stocking up on that

i was going to get the car seats but read really bad reviews

jellybaba its just in any asda stores


----------



## jellybaba

Ta Betty must ge my self down to that big one at City side retail park and do some serious spending lol

Its still a bit early for me to be buying but I'm sure theres bound to be the odd thing I could pick up


----------



## betty-77

crap thats what happened last time


----------



## jellybaba

well thank god I found out before going the whole way down there, and the sale only started today

WTF?? Did they have anything to sell in the first place?


----------



## NCKB

WOW LMK baby K is just soooo adorable - oh she is just soooo cute...  a huge congrats on gettin the little women home    bet you cannot wait for thurs..

   The kankles are ok today, total murphys law i went the docs yest and i had "normal" feet and ankles for the 1st time in about 5 wks      i rested for the weekend as has bad pains so that seemed to help the swelling.. 

Hi gemma, the raspberry tea is goin good, also im taking the tablets (3 a day) and then tea so only time will tell if they are helping... 

Does anyone know if when your coming to term do the docs do any internals to see how the cervix is or do they just leave you till labour??  

BJP - i had that pinky/orangey colour "stuff" aswell    although i cant remember if i got it after i got the BFP or just before.. but i defo remember getting it and obvioulsy it was nothing to worry about. it was just from the crinone... 

Yep louise i have loads in from around 20 odd weeks.. although my mam and sister had stuff from day 1     - i got a lot of stuff at the baby shower so i havent had to buy one thing myself.. I got one of them nappy bin things as a present but honestly i dont think id waste my time using it, nappy bags will do the job...  Ive stocked up on both pampers and huggie nappies, wipes, clothes, sterilister, dr. brownes bottles, gripe water, all johnstons baby wash etc (im not going to breastfeed   so dont need the pump)  But YOU NAME IT I HAVE IT


----------



## lgs30

hi girls hows all your bumps god it brings it  back uns talkin lol .My father-inlaw bought me a bottle warmer the advent 1 a god send i would be lost without it stock up on wipes i use jonhstones brilliant wipes huggies didnt hold in dannys pee but pampers are great nappies bins i just think there a waste of money the bags are grand i had my bag packed at 24 weeks lol


----------



## Mamabud

Firstly Lmk I'm so made up for you and dh that wee Kahlen is coming home.  Really can't wait to introduce her to Zara and give her a big hug.  She's a wee darling - so cute!  PS Bribery doesn't work lol!

Louise - I too planned to bf and Zara just wouldn't take.  I would wait to see if you can bf before buying a pump.  If you are in a surestart area they hire out the electic ones, and give out manual ones free.  The nappy bin is good if your baby has lots of dirty nappies at night.  For all the price (I got my for £5 in Asda sale before Zara was born) I got it, but Zara only has a dirty nappy every other day or so, and mostly daytime so it's hardly been used.  Bf babies go more often.  I stocked up on nappies, wipes, baby oil, etc.  I didn't buy enough size 1 nappies or two.  I was convineced that Zara would be a big baby, and she was at 9lb12, but size one would have been ok for a couple of weeks.  She's still on size 2 nappies 10 weeks on.  I didn't buy enough baby gro's either, and dh went shopping when Zara was born for more.  Tesco has Huggie Pure wipes on on Sunday, buy one get two free!!  Sorry for the long post but hope it helps.  I started buying at 20 weeks.

NCKB - isn't it typical that when you go to the doctors the symptoms go!

Nothing much to report here.  Zara asleep in her pram.  She made her mummy very proud this morning by lifting her head right up off my knee when I was changing her!  It take's little to please me lol!


----------



## louise09

wow girls, thanks for the quick replies!

Can't believe there was no stock left loopy, what Asda were you at?

About the breat pump, that makes sense, I think ill wait to see if I can breastfeed ok.  Also as for the nappies, I never would have thought about the fact I may have to try a few different brands before I found which was suitable!  Think ill also just stick with the nappy bags!

All the info has been great, think ill head to Asda at Westwood Center or Citiside 2moro to stock up on the wipes! And a few different
brands of nappies! 

Gemma, sorry to hear you were not well   Hopefully the hernia doesn't get any bigger.

Love the pic of K!  She is so cute!  

Thats a new one of Zara as well, she looks gorge!

xxx


----------



## mariabelfast

Nckb I had a nappy bin with my dh 8 yrs ago totally crap really fidgety to use & they don't hide the smell!
Louise def hold off on the breast pump, I planned to bf with my dh but she had low blood sugar and had to be put on low birth-weight milk.
Get me & my dissing of the baby products will prob buy everything ok in a few months time 
Brill to hear baby K is "home sweet home"! Enjoy every second imk


----------



## wee emma

mariabelfast said:


> Nckb I had a nappy bin with my dh 8 yrs ago totally crap really fidgety to use & they don't hide the smell!


your dh wears nappies maria?


----------



## GemmaC

Hi girls, heading to Belfast tommorrow morning. Any advice on where I could go shopping to buy an outfit for a family wedding in June?


----------



## Mamabud

Betty - your boys are gorgeous!

Gemma - there's a big Debenhams in the castle court which seems to have loads of occassion wear.

Lmk -                          

Ladyhex - congrats on your scan.

I went to Asda and got nappies, a travel gym for visiting (Zara loves her gym), and a seat for the bath for when she's bigger.  There were no walkers, high chairs, car seats there.  Zara lifted her head up off my knee yesterday when I was changing her.  I was so proud I cried!!


----------



## louise09

Hi all

I went to asda at citiside and they had a good few bits, I couldn't find the travel cot though which is what I wanted 

4d scan was amazing!  Baby was not in good position at the start but the last 10 mins we got some cracking pics and the dvd is amazing!  There is a part of the dvd that shows betwen the legs and dp and I have been constanly pausing and looking to see if we can see the flavour but its really hard to tell!  We catch a quick glimpse of what looks like boys part but then its gone and between the legs is completley clear with no 'bits' so we don't know for defo but I have a feeling its a boy! 

Maria, im laughin at ur DH wearing nappies!  Im sure that would be a sight for sore eyes!

Gemma, hope you got ur outfit!

xxx


----------



## Babypowder

LMK hope all went well today and your wee princess is home safe and sound


----------



## GemmaC

LMK, I hope you and your wee pet is home and all well, such precious cargo! Awe, its just great.  

Louise, that scan CD will be burned out with you guys checking for flavour  , I would be at the same. I am sure it was amazing.

I got on well today dress shopping, got a lovely maxi dress in Moonsoon that fit nicely over the bump so delighted with that.


----------



## Ladyhex

Jellybaba I was Reading over the leaflets the doc give me the other day and 12 week scan can be anything from 10 -14 weeks... So it could well be right .


----------



## NCKB

LMK - this is for the little princess - hope u have her home safe and sound



Lve Nicola xxxx


----------



## wee emma

ladyhex, how's things? can't see anywhere if you know anything about your babby yet? do you know how far on you are? do something about that ticker of yours  

lmk, so glad you're getting your little girl home


----------



## Mamabud

Nckb - just noticed you ticker - not long now!  Getting more exciting by the day  

Lmk - can't believe I said I'd wait to Monday to visit - just can't wait to meet Kahlen.  No doubt you'll be inundated with visitors.  The wee pictures is adorable  

Hi to everyone else - have a good weekend


----------



## Ladyhex

> Jellybaba, the 12 week scan is really a dating scan and most of us (  LX  ) know our dates. Its also to count the arms, leags and check hb, esp for those adies without tx who didn't have their 7wk scan. So don't panic you're fine to have it at 10+2 babe......
> 
> Loopyone
> Its all changed from i was pregnant with DD 11 years ago ...looking at the info i will have to go for extra scans and bloods cause im Rh Neg D ....there is always one weirdo lol


----------



## emak

Hows all the bumps and yummy mummies doing ? Been quiet about here ...suppose im turing into a lurker   .I was enjoying reading back on all the hints yous mummies are passing onto us first timers  OMG i really dont have a clue  .Looking forward to my scan but still have to wait another 2 weeks ,belly is massive think i look more like 5 months pg rather then nearly 3   (always had a big one before though) and am just dicovering that the range in maternity clothes aint that good  .....any tips ladies where to shop PLEASE.
Just made my announcement on ** ,christ i have been waiting YEARS to tell people im pg ,i just couldnt wait any longer til wednesday (would be bang on 12 weeks then) ,just HAD to do it      im sure you all know what i mean !!!!
E xx


----------



## Mamabud

Emma, Next have a good range of maternity, plus sizes.  Asda, New Look, D Perkins, Blooming Marvelllous also do some.  Bring on the bump


----------



## emak

Thanks loopy ,have been online with next,dp's and new look must check out the rest  
Hows you and wee Zara? You going to visit wee K tomorrow?


----------



## lgs30

hello every one hows the bumps an babies lol got Danny his baby walker today hes so cute in it lol


----------



## emak

LGS i bet you are the proudest mammy just watching him zooming around the place ,suppose you better put away all breakables now


----------



## MISSY97

Hi all

Emak you must be over the moon to tell people, feels good...  Maternity range is crap, i just found myself buying bigger sizes or clothes wider at bottom.. Also you could try mama and papas, but sizing is sometimes funny...

Loopybud how's you, say hi to imk and k tomorrow from us all!!

Nckb how's you any nerves yet, or signs of anything happening??

Have my 34 week scan tomorrow can't wait it has been 13 weeks since i had my last scan, so be could to see... 

Hi to everyone else so many on here now it is good to see??

Missy xx


----------



## Mamabud

Getting to meet Kahlen to-night!!!  I'll pass on all your well wishes.  I can't wait to see Zara and Kahlen beside each other.  We'll have to take some pictures to show them when they're older!!  

Missy - are you for finding out what you're having or do you know already?  Does Lauren say much, or comment on your bump?

Lgs30 - I'm sure Danny will love his walker - new found freedom!

Emak - Peacocks also do maternity.  Zara playing on her mat - she is so content there - just loves it.  How's the form with you - any sickness?

I'm just off the phone from a photographer that done my friends wedding, and she is for taking some pictures of Zara's dedication.  I want to get a picture book done.  Feels like a mini wedding lol.  My excuse is that it may be my only chance (hopefully not, as we'd like just one more).  Not getting any at the church as it's during the normal Sunday service so I'd feel a bit wrong asking


----------



## lgs30

emak proud not the word lol i was walkin through mothercare wit this big smile am sure folk thought theres a crazy mum an dad wit a baby walker lol lol


----------



## lmk

hey all finally a mummy at home and no nurses lookin over my shoulder for having longer than allowed hugs!!!!!  baby k has settled in well she had an off day fri/sat which is understandable and is loving her new home!!!  she is feeding well between 90 - 120 oz every 4 - 5 hrs!!!

gemma louise jellybaba maria hope you all are well

lgs hope danny has fun runnin riot around the house in his walker!!  k has one already part of our deal, lucky if shes in it by xmas!!!

emak i shopped in dp, asda, peacocks and new look i found asda and new look the best and not badly priced... i have so much stuff i never got to wear, maybe round 2  !!!!!!!  enjoy shopping i done alot on line when discounts were at 20% also they have sale rails which are fab.  Asda and peacocks have a good range up/down here!!  how are you feeling, still peein on sticks?   my obsession with them ended the morn of my 12wks scan!!!

loopybud see ya later z will be a giant compared to my tinkerbell!!!!  

missy how are you doing? bet you are excited hope you are resting!!!

nckb where are you??  are you doing hot currys yet??!!!!!!!!!

chat soon all xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mariabelfast

Had scan on thursday. everything looking great  
One baba exactly the right size for dates other bigger!
Was offered swine flu vaccine. Any of you girls have it? Think I might but want to wait till alls developed maybe 20 weeks.


----------



## lmk

maria thats fab news all is well!!!  i didnt bother with swine flu jab and thank god nothin came off it.  next injection will be elephant flu!!!  do whats best for you hun xx


----------



## Hopeful NI

Maria - Great news about the scan, not sure about the swine flu jab ask your gp maybe what they advise. I was 36 weeks when the swine flu jabs came in and didn't get it only because I was soo far along with the pregnancy. Even ask how many cases of swine flu has there been in the last 6 months ?

LMK - Baby K looks gorgeous, she is a great weight and sounds like she loves her food.


----------



## Mamabud

Imk - Kahlen is just gorgeous.  She gives good cuddles!!  

I had my swine flu injection, but I was definately over 20 weeks.  It done Zara nor me any harm.  Zara playing on her mat, happy as can be be.  Wee dote is sleeping all night, approx 11 hrs, and has been as a couple of weeks.  Her gooes and gahs are class - baby talk!


----------



## sparklyme

Hey there girls, sorry for jumping in.  I don't talk much on this site at the minute but like to look in and see how everyone is getting on x

Missy just noticed on your ticker that you are due the same time as me.  Its starting to get a bit scary now that its gettin so close.  Just wanted to say hi and hope all goes well for you in the last stretch


----------



## betty-77

lmk, baby k is sooooo georgeous, hope your all settling well at home, sounds like she is doing just great


----------



## mariabelfast

Spoke to gp he said he'd err on the side of caution about taking anything but also that there've been no known side effects of the jab on mums or babies. A friend of afriend caught it just over 6 months ago. Both she and her wee boy ended up very ill. He was put in neonatal icu for a few weeks. The fact im due in october smack bang in the middle of flu season has me thinking yes. Its mad everything is such a massive decision.

Big congratulations imk on getting your wee woman home!


----------



## GemmaC

MariaB, it sure is a big decision, and I spend a lot of time trying to figure out what was best. When it came to the time I would have been due to have the jab I spoke to my GP and she said that the risk of catching swine flu was way reduced and she would hold off, which I have done. She said if she seen cases rising again def come back to her to get reviewed. 
I am sick again with my second chest infection this month - on another anti bio and inhaler, so I know its no fun being sick and pregnant so I cant imagine how horrible it was for your friend having the swine flu.


----------



## NCKB

HEY girls... sorry havent been on have been out of work and the computer at home is broke     

LMK congrats on getting the little lady home   id say ur just soooo happy to finally be able to show her off... she is soooo cute, the pic is beautiful....

mariab i didnt bother with the swine flu jab, mind u it was never offered to me in the hosp so i didnt ask about it. i think the swine flu has subsided so hopefully there wont be a need for you to get it. 

So how is every one... im good have a lot of pressure and pain when walkin coz babys head is so far downs plus bad bad swelling to legs and feet so ive knankles and not ankles anymore      im finishing up work now this fri so cannot wait to relax... The its just  a waiting game then to see when baba arrives.... back to the consultant every wk from now so im hoping she wont let me go over by much as im soooo uncomfortable PLUS my brother is gettin married on 5th June so i want to be able to go for that     !!!  

off now to clean my windows while DP is off playing golf.. he will have a fit when he sees ive done it but they need to be done and wont get done while he is on golf course     

Hi to everyone else hope all the bumps and new babies are doing well xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## louise09

Hi every1!!

Hope every1 is doing well, thats great that 'K' is home lmk, I hope everything is going ok with her! 

NCKB, u naughty girl doing windows at ur stage!!  I done mine last week and got a right telling off lol.  Also because we have just moved house recently I cant help but be lifting and moving things to get the house sorted but I know not to push the limit!  Ohh it wont be long until im logging on and seeing a post about u having ur baby! 

Hey Gemma, sorry to hear you are ill again    I hope ur chest infection clears soon.

As for the swine flu jab, I decided not to have mine and everything has been ok so far.  

Afm,  we got the nursery painted and it lookes lovely!  Have been feeling baba move loads, its a great feeling!  I was woke at 5 the other morning with loads of mad kicking!  It does have times were he/she is very quiet and I start to panick a little, but I know baba has to sleep sometimes lol

How are you new mums to be getting on?  Symptom spottin like mad no doubt, I know I was!!

Bump rubs to all!

xxx


----------



## emak

Morning ladies ,pre warning this is gonna be a me me post  .Since i got pg i have been having a/f type cramps (quite mild though) but since saturday night they have been really strong ,so strong infact that yesterday i rang the hospital ,the doctor i spoke with at the out of hours service didnt seem to concerned as i wasnt bleeding and told me if it gets any worse to call over .I have been so worried crying my eyes out and stressing that something maybe wrong after all its been quite a while since i had my first scan and STILL waiting for the standard "12" week scan .This morning i dont have the cramps but my tummy feels different ...not as hard and pg looking as before .I know im probably being neurotic but just wanted to post and ask have any of you ladies ever experienced anything similar 
Thanks in advance and i hope you (and babas) are keeping well


----------



## louise09

Emak,  

I remember 1 nite, prob around 8 wekks pg, I had really bad cramp pains like a/f type and I was worried.  Then a good few hrs later I had (tmi) really bad runs and was on the loo for ages!  The pain went away but about 4 weeks ago the same thing happened again.  I know you are worried sick, but the fact that there is no blood is a good sign and it may just be your body adjusting to being pg.  However, it is obviously worrying you alot and for you 2 get some peace of mind there would be no harm in calling to hosp and getting checked over, don't not go incase you think its a waste of time, it wont be if it puts ur mind at ease!


----------



## betty-77

emak how you feeling now?, i do remember having similar pains, i always put it down to body changing shape etc, so so much going on in there to make your wee baba comfy!!  if you are worried at all i wouldnt hesitate about going to hospital.


----------



## Mamabud

Emak - hope your ok now.  If it means peace of mind I'd head down to the hospital.  My bump varied in hardness sometimes too, especially between morning and night.


----------



## GemmaC

Emak hun, how are you feeling today? I would go to the hospital just to get checked out and put your mind at ease. Maybe you could try and see if you GP would book you in with the early preg clinic at your local hospital. Try not to worry (easier said than done I know)


----------



## mariabelfast

Emak really hope the cramps have subsided. The body can play strange tricks. As my dh says he wont believe its all happeneing until the birth. I def think that after struggling with infertility pregnancy can be particularly stressful cos you know how difficult it is to come by.   

Nckb hope you're enjoying the time off work. put those feet up and enjoy then calm before the storm!


----------



## IGWIN79

Emak thinking about you hunnie    

you to babypowder lol    

Imk your wee girl is so beautiful , you must be on cloud nine hun xxx

Hello to all yous new mummies and mummies to be


----------



## Babypowder

Emak, how are things now?

Was just lurking there-
Hope you got sorted with your GP or EPU


----------



## holly01

Emma i hope u are ok pet


----------



## Ladyhex

emak hows you hun  

Sorry its me post here i went for my booking appt today and its all good im 9+1 cant believe it














it all goes good !!
due 7/12/10


----------



## emak

Girls thanks for all the wee messages ,the cramps has left me thankfully BUT im still stressing ....just cant help myself    my belly is def different ,im hoping that this is all just normal and will just have to hold out til Mondays scan .Honestly didnt want to ring my doctor after the way i felt speaking to the doc at the hospital ,felt like i was wasting their time and being a crazy woman .Anyhow    hard that mondays scan will be all good and i will finally get to see bubs    

LX fab news from you huni ,how you feeling ,any boking?
BP hope all is good with you    
Jellybaba if your lurking hope the scan last week went well  

Hows all  the yummy mummies (and to be ofcourse) keeping ,great i hope .
E xx


----------



## lmk

ladyhex!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  holy foccaia!!!!!  what a brill feelin for you both!!!

loopyone how is baby a?? love the photo of her wee dote!!!!

missy and nckb hope you girls are well and ready for the B - day!!!!

loopybud how are you an z?? cant wait for better weather so we can organise a lunch date!!

emak thinkin of you hon hope all is ok   

wee k was back to antrim for bloods and eye test took a lot out of her wee dote,  if i could have done it for her i would have.  she has been left out of sorts but extra cuddles have been given!!!!  fast asleep and looks so peaceful!! but that is her finally discharged only have to go up to check on her progress to full term  babies, she is doing so well considering she has 12 days to her actual due date!!!

shaz how is baby aya, hope you are well and getting better, hurry on with piccys!!!!

hi everyone else too many name to rem off the top of my head and it is elsewhere half times!!!!!

lmk xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mamabud

Emak - it took us all a long journey to get where we are, so you are allowed to stress.  I'm sure all is ok.  Our mind can play games on us sometimes!!

Imk - hope to-day wasn't too sore on wee Kahlen.  Zara was in great form to-day.  We hope to visit again soon.  She was ok to-day - no sniffles!

Ladyhex - congrats on the scan - you and dh must be over the moon.

Missy and NCKB - how long have you to go to the due date?

Zara has just been put up to bed.  The poor wee pet is so ready.  She never finishes her last bottle.  She's so good at night, that'll be her until 7 or 8 to-morrow   We got a Bumbo on Monday.  She'll sit in it for about five minutes, then wants out!!  I'll keep trying!


----------



## ginger07

Hi all

A big congratulations Ladyhex, bet its starting to sink in now, you will live for each wee scan to see your buba getting bigger now.

Emak, your feeling completely normal hons, as Loopybud says its been a long process so you are entitled to get stressed, and guess what?  it never leaves, you wish your whole pregnancy away, once you get to 12 wks, you want to get to 20, then you want to feel the baby kicking, and once that starts its a completely different ball game, baby kicking to much, baby not kicking enough, baby to quiet, baby to noisy, honestly you drive yourself demented, but at least your not on your own, we are all going crazy with ya, lol.

Imk you must be over the moon and so proud with how far baby k has came within the last lotta months, thats the special love her parents have given her that is making her strive.

Hi to everyone else, gemma, louise, loopybud, loopyone and everyone else out there.  Board is starting to fill up and its hard to remember everyones names. lol

Ginger XO


----------



## NCKB

Hi girls.. 

how is everyone.. 
lmk - how is baby k... bet ur loving having her home... 
ladyhex congrats on the scan.. your due on my bday     
emak - how u feeling.. glad the pains have stopped. i used to get awful pains but in just one side so think all that is normal - i was told that it was just all the stretching and your body gettin used to having the little person inside.. 

Oh finished work tomorrow on maternity leave I CANNOT BELIEVE IT.... then due in 2.5 wks         - still cant believe that either...... i really must pack the hosp bag      
was at hosp yest baby is down but not engaged so ive another few wks to go... 

Missy not long for you either oh isnt it sooo exciting......


----------



## louise09

Hi all

A quick wee question as im heading out soon.....
hoping to get baby bathing things in 2nite, can I ask you mums, what have you found easier to use??  Should I just buy the foam support that fits in our normal bath but then im thinking, thats a lot of water to use each day to fill the bottom of our bath?

Or do I get the foam support and a baby bath and put it in the baby bath that sits in our bath (so only a little water used)?

Or is it easier to also buy a bath stand so that I can bath baby at standing level so that im not always bending??

Sounds like a daft question but just want to see what most of you have done lol

xxx


----------



## Mamabud

Louise - I bought a baby bath, and bath Zara on the kitchen table.  I have a seat for her, when she's bigger and moves into the big bath.  When are you due?

Ginger - how's the bump?  Are you big?

NCKB - you done well working up 2.5wks before edd.  Get that bag packed NOW lol!

Ladyhex - love the picture!


----------



## ginger07

Louise with DS I bought a baby bath, and like loopybud had a bath seat which he was moved to after 6 mths.

Loopybud bump going mad as I type here, which I'm glad about, as it was very quiet most of yesterday and ended up poking my stomach to get a reaction from baby.  As for bump, I'm quite small I'm only 5ft and everyone feels its their duty to tell me I'm actually bigger than i should be for this stage, should I not get it checked out!!!!  incidently ended up mentioning it to my gp and he laughed, he said wait another 10 wks and then see how big you are!!!!! YIKES!!!  Actually quite funny now, as my bump is right up against the wheel of my car when I drive, but like I said I am quite small and have small legs anyway, lol.

Ginger XO


----------



## glitter girl

Hi all,

Its very rare that I get a chance to get on here, so just wanted to pop on and say a quick hello. Twins are doing really well, cant believe they are 3 months old next thurs, where did the time go? Anyway they are now sleeping thru from 10pm to around 6am for me, which makes an awful difference to my sanity,lol. Hope you are all keeping well, take care xoxoxo


----------



## Mamabud

Glitter - I hold my hat off to parents who have twins!  Glad they are doing well   

Ginger - glad the bump is keeping you on your toes!  I'm 5ft 10 so I had no problem with driving.  Some people can't drive in the later stages.

Emma - not long now until your scan   

Imk - wee Kahlen is doing great - still can't get over how much milk she takes   

My friend had a boy this morning, 5lb 11ozs, 3 weeks early    Can't wait to meet hime - Matthew James.  

Got an outfit for Zara's dedication to-day    Just clocked the time, so need to get to bed!


----------



## emak

Loopybud is Zara's dedication today?? Make sure you post some pics on ** im sure you all look fab  
Ginger your post made me giggle ,you will have to start wearing massive big platforms to drive    
IMK hows things at home with your wee princess??
Glitter im sure you are a very busy mummy indeed  
NCKB hope you are getting plenty of rest and enjoying mat leave 
Missy hope you are keeping well
Girls im sure Shaz wouldnt mind me telling yous but Aya is back in hospital since the start of the week ,she is having problems with her breathing and also has vomitting and diaharria (sp) the poor wee dote ,god Shaz hasnt had it good since she was born   
AFM i finally have my scan tomorrow morning im so excited AND nervous ,any of yous know when is the earliest they can tell the babys sex?? Im bursting to know    Will post tomorrow night after work with how it went    
Emma x


----------



## Mamabud

Emma - the dedication is on 23rd May    It's 20 weeks to find out the sex of the baby.  They couldn't tell me as zara had her legs closed.  All the best for to-morrow.  Poor Shaz and Aya


----------



## Babypowder

Poor Shaz and wee A, lots of          for them-hope wee A is back home soon.


----------



## emak

Hey ladies ,scan went well this morning ,we got to see bubs and he/she was kicking its legs and waving its arms about ,i havent stopped smiling all day soooooooooooo happy      .Just have to wait now for the next scan appointment to come in through the door .
BP how are you huni ,when is your scan??
Loopybud thanks for the info .....im starting to go off the idea of finding out the sex    i have no preference at all ,as long as its healthy.


----------



## lgs30

Emak over the moon hun well done am sure its set ur mind at ease. xxxx
Hows everyone else doin ? Got danny a activity station yesterday as you see in my profile photo best thing we ever got he totally loves it.


----------



## betty-77

Emak so happy all went well at scan today, its amazing isnt it   

lgs we have the same activity station, its brilliant they love it.


----------



## lmk

ah emak so happy for you darlin congrats to you an dh!!!!     

lgs love the activity station i think k would get lost in there!!!  just lik bein at alley cats to her!!!!!

shaz thinkin on you and aya hope she gets better soon and you get her home to enjoy her     

loopybud k is a greedy wee lady when she wants to be!!!! takes the hand out of her daddy after 40mils she falls asleep on him whereas i dont take any nonsence!!!  how is z??


----------



## Mamabud

Hello girls.

Imk - I don't think you'd see K in an activity station lol!  Zara was a bit unsettled to-day.  She's ok now, but cried again in the pram down and up from baby group    Was told that I need to give her more tummy time (she cries so I'm reluctant to do it), as the back of her head is a wee bit flat, and she has a habit of putting her head forward.  Tried it twice to-night and she gets into a right state   

Emma - so delighted for you.  I asked about the sex, but they couldn't confirm it.  It's amazing at 12 weeks what you see - even when you have no obvious bump.

Lgs30 - glad it's money well spent - danny is a spoilt wee boy    rightly so.

Babypowder - how are you?

Nothing much to report here.  Zara's second set of injections on 18th May


----------



## louise09

Thanks all for ur replies on the baby bath!! 

Sorry to hear about poor Aya, will   she gets better soon.

I cant wait to buy things like that lgs, he sure looks like he is having fun!

Emak., so happy all went wel with ur scan!  Wont be long until ur 20week scan!


Ginger, know what u mean about movements!  I have noticed that baba is doing more 'wrigling' now rather than the kicking movements i was feeling weeks ago, prob because there is less room in there now!  I can feel something big and hard constantly on the right hand side, im guessing the head or bum!

If I have this right, the order for having our baba's is as follows!!!:

NCKB    (im guessing boy!)
MISSY  (im guessing boy!)

then its gonna be a close 1 between me, ginger and gemma   

ME      (guessing boy!)
GINGER (guessing girl!)
GEMMA (guessing girl!) 

Apologies if you have found out the flavour and have posted stating this but I cant remem that any of you have, correct me if im wrong!

Ladies, im not sure who follows nxt   

xxx


----------



## lmk

ah loopybud the wee dote, she'll soon get the hang o belly time i need to get k doing it but considerin she shouldnt be here until next monday, i aint stressing!!

emak get pics o scan on to wee see yer young boy       !!!!


----------



## ginger07

Morning everyone

Emak gave my best wishes to shaz and wee Aya, although maybe fingers crossed everything is ok now and she is breathing ok again.  Congratulations on seeing your buba again, its great to see the changes each time you get a wee scan isn't it?  Am driving DH's car at mo, so think I can put off the platform shoes for another couple of weeks thou, lol.

So Louise are we going to start taking bets now?  If thats the case

NCKB - boy
Missy - girl
Louise - girl
Joanne - boy
Gemma - boy

But again if anyone has already posted what they are having, apologies.

I go up to the hospital today to get my anti-d injection, and also another appointment with the consultant, hope I'm not waiting half the day like I was last time, will be coming away with bed sores, lol.

Hi to everyone else, hope you are all keeping well on this lovely day.

Ginger XO


----------



## GemmaC

Emma, thats is super all went well for your scan! Its just amazing seeing the wee life inside you, it makes it feel at the more real. I am sure you have been on cloud 9 ever since y'day and rightly so.     
Any news on wee Aya? 

Loopybud, I hope wee Zara is more settled today, hopefully in no time she will get more comfy with being on her tummy, poor love just must not find it to much fun yet. 

Lgs, Danny looks so cute in his new play station! ..hrs of fun ahead!

LMK, its great to hear all is going well with K and that is her discharged now. She really is a wee miracle when you think of your due date coming up.   

Louise and Ginger, I am loving the guessing game!!    ..I have not found out the sex so I guess on of you are going to be correct then! Its all starting to feel very real!! 
I am back at work since y'day, feeling tired but glad to not be coughing away and feeling horrible. 
Ginger, I hope you were not kept too long y'day at your appointment! I go for my scan for baby heart check in the Royal next Wed.

I better get back and do some work! Have a good day girls! x


----------



## Moonbeam08

hi there ladies
im making a bit of a one stepped leap today.. im not quite ready to leave my cycle buddies just yet but told myself once i hit the 8 weeks point that i should pop over and say hello   

although i know some of you lovely ladies since i dont know some of you (yet) it might take me some time to get up to speed with who is who and what stage you are all at so please bear with me  

wishing you all a smooth journey from here on in   

all my love BJP


----------



## GemmaC

Welcome BJP!!   , and a big congrats to you! You really have been through such a roller coaster and its wonderful to see it all working out for you!    That wee jellybaby will just keep getting bigger and stronger and it will be an amazing time for you. Have you got your appointment yet for you 12wk scan?


----------



## MISSY97

Hey girls

Shaz hope Aya is getting better, how are you keeping?

Emak has it sunk in yet, the scan most have been exciting especially to help settle your nerves a wee bit.  I'm keeping well can't complain feeling the pressure a bit more this week, bit scared now of going into labour didn't experience anything last time so it will be an experience........

Loopybud Zara is a beauty, how are you? Less than 4 weeks now    . 

Imk Kahlen is really piling on the pounds and doing great, bet your loving being a mum now she is home! Not getting much rest really Lauren keeping me busy, starting tantrums already and the baby isn't even here... Spring clean mode too i'm crazy at minute, dh says i have ocd, tried to make the bed with him in it the other morning he wouldn't budge, lol....

Nckb how are you anything happening yet? Bet your glad you have finished work!

Hey Sparklyme didn't realise you had the same due date exciting, how are you keeping and finding your pregnancy...

Hi to all the other newbies, and hi to all the mummies from my last pregnancy if yous are lurking, Emerg good to see you back on the wagon again good luck.. 

Missy xx


----------



## Babypowder

Emak        im sure your so relieved! Great news


----------



## sparklyme

Emak congrats on your scan.  Each scan is really exciting.

Missy, pregnancy is going well although i am just ready for baba to come now.  My mum passed away suddenly last week so i am sure it will be bitter sweet when baba comes as i wish she could have been here to meet it.

Take care all you pregnant ladies and hope you are all looking after yourselves

Dee


----------



## Mamabud

Hi,

Imk - we've tried Zara on her tummy about 3 times to-day.  Got a few minutes each time, before she's scolds me.  Will keep trying.  How's wee K doing?

Missy - was Lauren a section?  So excited for you.  That feeling when you've your new born in your arms is priceless      

Sparklyme - I'm so sorry about you mum       

BJP2008 - welcome aboard!!  How's the morning sickness?

Gemma - Zara was in good form to-day but we did stay at home - think she's a home bird lol.  Glad you're feeling better   

Nothing much to report here.  Going to get a pram activity arch to see if it helps with the pram    Zara and Daddy having some cuddle therapy!


----------



## MISSY97

Hey all

Sparklyme i am ready now too, just waitin now is the hard part, sorry to hear about your mum, my mum passed away on new years day too and it will be a sad day too she just adored lauren when she was born and was so looking forward to this little one too.  

Loopybud Lauren was the same hated to tummy time i didn't really push it and suddenly took it upon herself to pick it up really quickly.. Yeah Lauren was a section but they say everything looking good this time and as it wasn't any medical reason the last time the consultant said he can't see why i shouldn't try naturally this time but getting booked for a section if nothing happened by 39 weeks said i wasn't happy going overdue and he was ok with this... Would like to go naturally so don't have a long recovery and not be able to look after lauren.

Missy xx


----------



## Babypowder

Sparklyme    so sorry to hear your mum has passed, buit im sure she'll be watching over you and your wee baby


----------



## emak

Sparkly so sorry to hear about your mum     
Missy i didnt know your mum passed away at new year ,im so sorry to hear that     

Hope everyone else is well.


----------



## MISSY97

Hi all

Yeah emak didn't say on here didn't really feel ready to say anything 'out loud' until now, hard to talk about and deal with too, we were very close.  

Missy xx


----------



## Babypowder

Missy, I noticed your post but wasn't sure wether to say or not iykwim, Im very sorry to hear about your mum and im sure she will be watching over you all.


----------



## Mamabud

Missy -    about you mum.  I understand what you mean about recovery.  I recovered very well from my section, but I was uncomfortable and stiff for a while.  With a toddler to look after it'd be hard work.  Did you make a point of putting Lauren on her tummy, or did she spend mpre time there when she started to roll?

NCKB - is it you or Missy next?

Imk - hope to get up a day next week.  Zara has on her lovely outfit you bought it to-day    It's class!!

Lgs30 - how's Danny?

Cate1976 - haven't seen you post in ages.  How are you and the twins?

Loopyone - how's A doing?  Does she sleep all night?

Zara flaked out on her playmat the wee dote.  Due a bottle soon, so I'm sure she'll not sleep that long (she's a power napper!)


----------



## Cate1976

Hi everyone.  Need to read back and do some personals.  There is a good reason for my absence but I'm trying to think how to word it so it doesn't get mis interpreted.  Girls are doing really well, they're 5 months old now and personalities really showing.


----------



## Mamabud

Cate - it's good to see you posting.  I wouldn't worry about explaining your absence, unless you really want to.  As long as the twins are you are well, what odds?  I'm sure they are real wee characters.  You'll have to post a picture or add me on **!!

Loopyone, Zara is good at night too.  She goes down anytime between 9pm and 11pm, and will sleep 11 hours.  However during the day she only takes a couple of power naps, and gets grumpy if she doesn't get them.  She gets tired around 11am, and 3pm, and then about 6 or 7pm.  She definately knows how to fight her sleep!!

We went down to Portrush to-night with Zara, around tea time, and she slept in her pram.  She must have been tired lol, as she normally hates the pram.  Updated the profile picture.


----------



## MISSY97

Hi all

Thanks girls for your lovely comments appreciate it... Babypowder thanks hope i'm sure she is looking over us... 

Loopybud would be really hard with a toddler it is ok if you have no one else to look after i managed good with lauren but to stoop and work with lauren as she wants lifted every now and again would be a lot harder and think would make recovery longer... I didn't force her on her tummy tried her for a few minutes every now and again but she just started when she started rolling about.. Love the photo Zara is really coming along, she is a wee beauty in it.  

Missy xx


----------



## NCKB

Hi girls... 

Firstly Missy so sorry to hear about your mam      im sure she will be watching over you and ur new baba   

Sorry havent been on i finished work last friday thank god and the net at home is acting up      but im still pregnant      only 11 days to go..... cannot wait now just to have it all over with... they are taking me in on monday just for the day for a blood or iron transfusion    as my iron levels are really low.....  

So how is everyone.. i see all the new babys are coming on great...LMK how is Kahlen?? bet she is getting big..  her original due date must be been soon is it 

right off to have a shower and get outa these pjs    

hi to all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Moonbeam08

just a quick question about dopplers...

have anyone used them and what type would you recommend? they seem so expensive .. especially the ones with heart rate monitor so i want to make sure i make the right choice  

can you get them on the high street or are the ones on internet better?

also how soon can you hear little ones heartbeat?

ohhhh im such a novice


----------



## lgs30

hi bjp2008 i got the summer 1 its £27 its was grand them other 1s were to dear althou wit mine it was about 21 weeks b4 you could hear the heartbeat


----------



## Ladyhex

BJP i have been looking at one to. The summer one you can buy in mothercare for £29.99 here a link http://www.mothercare.com/Summer-Infant-prenatal-listening-monitor/dp/B000IVU83A/ref=sr_11_1/279-5303019-9995233?_encoding=UTF8&mcb=core

i have been looking at this one to ... 
http://www.amazon.co.uk/AngelSounds-Fetal-Detector-Doppler-Starter/dp/B001NWDUE2/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=baby&qid=1274096007&sr=1-2
hope this helps

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Moonbeam08

thanks ladies.. i will go and have a peak at them now..    i dont think i could be patient enough to wait until 20 plus weeks lol


----------



## MISSY97

i bought one of ebay this time, it cost £40, doesn't have the heart rate but count for 15mins x4 and that's the same thing.. i got a heartbeat from 10 weeks.. Think it was a sonotrax fetal doppler really good... This is the one i have http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/BABY-FETAL-DOPPLER-HEART-BEAT-RATE-MONITOR-NEW-RRP-75-/190392400156?cmd=ViewItem&pt=UK_Baby_Maternity_Pregnancy_MJ&hash=item2c5445791c

I hired one for 9.95 a month the last time it is another option, http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/PROFESSIONAL-FETAL-DOPPLER-RENTAL-HIRE-1-MONTH-/220606526976?cmd=ViewItem&pt=UK_Baby_Maternity_Pregnancy_MJ&hash=item335d2c7600

just ask if you want to know more

Missy xx


----------



## mariabelfast

Hi everyone.
Sorry to hear about your Mum Missy. she will be watching over you both.
Girls I think I would drive myself mad if I had 1 of those dopplers. Imagine if it wasn't working right & you couldn't get a heartbeat I'd freak!!! Not like me at all


----------



## Ladyhex

Missy sorry to read about your mum     
Sparkly sorry to read about your mum to


----------



## Babypowder

LX what hospital are you going to?

Im not sure wether to go to the Royal or the Ulster? Prof said it has to be one or the other as their well equipt for multiple pg's

Any thoughts girls? have to let my GP know


----------



## emak

BP im delighted to see that everything is looking good hun       sorry cant advise regarding hospitals hopefully one of the gals down your neck of the woods can help you out.

Hows everyone else?


----------



## Ladyhex

BP~Im booked into the Ulster already.  The new build is lovely    

Emak~hows you keeping hun..no boking but the nausea is getting bad at night times


----------



## Ladyhex

My next scan is 16th june then 20 wk scan in july cant remember the date     i going with shared care(half hosp and doc)


----------



## emak

LX how many scans do you get down your way? I still dont have a date for 20 week scan ,canny wait to get that one ,but at least im a lot more relaxed after last weeks.Sorry to hear your feeling rough at night ,thats my iffy time at the moment ,heartburn is horrid .Whats this about shared care?


----------



## shaz2

quick post to say hi n mark the page  xxx


----------



## Ladyhex

Emak~i got an extra scan cause i was only 9+1 at the time of booking in.  im south eastern trust and looking at my file you should get more scans with your first baba, with the second you only get 3 scans.  Shared care is spilt between your GP/MW and hosp  but you have to book all your own appt at the GP..they have given me a sheet when and were to book in     They explained it all at the booking appt in the ulster.  
Were are you having your baba....what did you think of your booking appt.  i think they should tell you that its more for you than DH cause the only time he was in with me was the scan at the end.  

they said you wud only be all hosp was if you were high risk


----------



## betty-77

i've heard great things about the ulster but havent any experience of it myself.

i went with royal with my twins.  for me the care i had before the babies were born was fantastic and i had a couple of admissions, they really were brilliant.  However after i had the boys i thought they were just awful and didnt feel cared for at all.  obviously hormones were going mental but still they were not there for me at all.  i am not a person who can easily ask for help and so i was left on my own with two prem babies from morning after my c section.  they were on 3 hrly feedss night and day and took 1 hr min each to feed which i did on my own and no one offered to help me with this, i was exhausted and very scared while in hospital.  i also wanted to bf and they didnt have the time to spend with me to try and achieve this and again i struggled on my own as boys didnt latch on and i hadnt a clue what to do.  my babies were very sicky babies and constantly brought up feeds (until 4 months old when doc finally agreed with me they had reflux and gave medication!!)  i asked for help to bath them (again sounds silly but i didnt know what to do and was terrified!!)  they again didnt have time for this.  my sil arrived to find me in a state and babies covered in sick and needing a bath and went and did it for me!

i'm sure there are plenty with very positive experience of royal but just thought i would share mine!


----------



## Babypowder

Hi girls and bumps and babies,

Im scared to make the official leap over to here just yet    but just wanted to ask about private scans-I looked back to the post you did emak-Loopy tried to find the clinic you went to on Lisburn road-did you google it?

Can anyone go or do you need to be sent or at least under a consultant there? I may not bother but depends on how quick my '12'    week scan comes through. 

Also if your having two do you get more scans? Im totally lost   

Thanks girls. x


----------



## NCKB

Hi Shaz - how are you feeling better i hope    and howz Aya doin??

Missy any movement Nothing with me.. still hanging in there few twinges but nothing exciting..

BIG "HI" to everyone else hope all the bumps and babies are doin well xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## holly01

I'm a wee bit like BP and cautious about posting    i know but hey ho thats me   

Emma hows u n bump comin along?u any bump photos? i have taken some but nat for public viewin lol!!

Ladyhex u must be pinchin urself chick,love ure photo of baba,i dunno how to put mines up the thicko that i am lol!!whens ur next scan?

well we had our 18 wk scan today......amazin tbh    2 wee munchkins

Hope all the yummy mummies are doin great must fly as i am for water aerobics,chat l8rs


----------



## Babypowder

Betty thanks for the info-have decided to go to the Ulster all being well     I was saying to my mum what you'd said, she doesn't rate the Royal anyway-so guess Im going to go with the other-they say your mum is always right!

Have an app with GP in the morn to get this show on the road   

Loopy thanks for the info on the scan, DP said not to bother unless Im worried    now what part of the day exactly would that be, so may book in for one in a couple of wks, think because yesterdays was so quick, though I have a feeling Prof operates on not telling you measurments, heart-rates etc as he prob knows we'll all head to google.

  Holly great news your scan went well-its all so scary, think I will officially come over after 12wks


----------



## MISSY97

Hey all

Nckb no movement here either, getting loads of pressure low down and aches in back but still here... Here hoping.... Can't believe you have only a week left any word of inducing you?

Missy xx


----------



## NCKB

Hi missy, how u today yeh ive loads of pressure aswell and a pain in my    but doc said today prob just siatica... oh the joys   .. feeling quite crampy this evening so maybe babs will be out soon    
was at consultant today, she said the head is engaged and everything looks ready to go, to up my raspberry tea to 3 a day to help the cervix ripen..  so 6 days left and counting every min...  back to the hosp next wed and she said she will check the cervix then, so even if i dont go myself before then maybe the internal will help bring things on for me...


----------



## MISSY97

Hey nckb looking hopeful for you, hopefully it won't be too long... I'm having lower back pains since last night but as you say it is probably sciatica or something and nothing.  Have a hosp apptment on monday so will see what scan shows then.  This is heat is going to be the death of me can't sleep at night think i got 3 hours sleep last night that and a combination of chesty cough and cold am really hoping and praying things start moving!!!

Missy xx


----------



## NCKB

Ah missy every twinge and im like OMG is this it.... but my mam just keeps sayin "nicola u will know when its started u cant mistake them pains for anything else" 
im just hopin that things move and SOOON!!!!!!!!!!!! y does pregnancy have to take 40 wks?? seriously its tooo frigin long.. 
im not too bad at sleeping but the heat down here today was unreal and there is meant to be a heat wave this wkd... but thankfully we wont have to go tru a summer of swollen feet and being uncomfortable....  
Nicola xxx


----------



## Ladyhex

holly so glad you scan went well 18 weeks     how time flys    

BP you and me could be in the same ward in dec lol     ulster here we come    

missy and NCKB wont be long girls.....NCKB still a wee boy for you     missy im thinking wee girl     as long as they are healthy    

BJP~did you get sorted with a doppler ?? i have been looking for one too ...really dont know wat one


----------



## Ladyhex

forgot about shaz hows you keeping and baby A


----------



## SUNNY2007

I had my twins at the Ulster and i am also a nurse at the Ulster lovely new maternity unit there everything so clean


----------



## lgs30

hi ladies is it warm enough for you all      hows all the wee/big bumps doin ?Times flys danny will be 6 months next thursday so as a pressie for us both d/p is gettin sky it mainly for dannys cartoons lol he loves the waybuloos i love seein hes face when they come on it bring a tear to my eye everytime    i just feel so blessed hope your all well an take care


----------



## Babypowder

Sunny thats great news about the Ulster just     all will be well and I get to use the facilitys-my friend mentioned  the home from home rooms and DP's ears pricked up at plasma tv    like he'll be watching it!


Holly, read back there and you've added a ticker and photos! those pics are brill the wee one on the right looks like its doing a jig, its knee up. 

  everyone else.


----------



## Ladyhex

Thanks loopyone ...it doesnt same real      

BP~hows you feeling mrs ...what about the staining         

awww Lgs     hope your hard at work for number 2       

hows all the other yummy mummies and mummies to be     

i was in mothercare today buying a present and i got (mad i know but my mum is keeping it for me     )
4 advent bottles for £9.24 plus advent mircowave steriliser for £13.49 all half price !!! i really didnt want to be at that price i coldnt pass it


----------



## Mamabud

Ladyhex - you can't go past a bargain lol.  When you've got your little one in your arms, you'll remember when you bought some things.  I have a bib from Disney Store London, and I bought in when I was about 9 weeks pg - makes me smile when I use it.

NCKB and MISSY - hope things get moving soon.  Those last few weeks are physically tough.  So excited for you both!

Zara gets dedicated to-morrow, so really looking forward to it.  Baby K is making a guest appearance too!


----------



## shaz2

Hi girls

Ladyhex i was the same i was out buying at 5 weeks but couldnt help it lol,   

Missy and Nckb best of luck girls im soo excited for use an cant wait to hear what use have, its great weather for the babies to be born into   

Nckb aya doing brilliant thank god for it, few wee minor things to get sorted this week in hospital but other than that she is wonderful, im still in cloud 9   

loobybud i hope you and zara have a brilliant day today it well overdue   , give baby k a big hug an kiss from us also   

Babypowder how are you? i havent really been on much so havent got up to speed with everyone yet. xx

Holly the twins are class wat else can i say but bloody class       I was so excited when u sent the scan photos ive shown everyone lol

Emak hows u an baby k this week is the heat getting to you? Dinner soon ?? lol

Hows everyone else doing??


----------



## louise09

Hi all 

I aint been on in ages!! Sorry!!  Been stressin out with work these past few weeks, cant wait to leave the place for maternity leave.  Have been feeling faint and suffering with bad headaches but apart from that all is good!  Baby has been moving loads lately, dont know if he/she ever sleeps!  And have seen him/her twice in the past week with scan in royal (getting extra blds done etc as a few tests have came back low)  and baby has head low down with bum on left side of tummy and feet over to the right!

NCKB and Missy, I was half expecting to see news of an arrival!  So close now, cant wait to hear the news!! 

Ladyhex, I was so so tempted 2 buy as soon as we found out but I was strict and stayed away from baby shops and baby clothes when in shops!  But if I had have seen a bargin like that im sure I would have got it! 

Loopybud, you have such a lovely day for Zara's big day 2day, good luck with that!

So happy to hear that everything is going well with you new mummys to be, and twins for you babypowder!  That is so great!

Cant believe the weather we have been having, but trying to cope when heavily pg aint so good!

I have a thought.....  Seen this on another forum, wonder if you fancy doing it here.  Say we all pm some1 with our mobile, some1 who is not due around the exact same time, so that when we have our baby we can txt that person who can post the news here for us incase we are not able to get online for a few days??  

Ginger and Gemma, how is things going with you both?

Hi to every1 else, how are you all doing?

xxx


----------



## mariabelfast

Hi all,
so glad to hear all the bumps & babes are keeping well.
have had my 2nd scan at rvh now. Everything looking good. baby number 1 perfect size while number 2 is slightly bigger. have been told i need consultant led care cos its twins. So impersonal! Friend of mine had mid-wife led care same girl the whole way thru & they exchanged numbers and keep in touch now.
Enough of my whingeing the weather s far too good for that. Off work tomorrow so lunch & a nice walk to look forward to.
Louise love your idea of exchanging numbers, then the good news can go out in a send all text- no pressure to get online.


----------



## Mamabud

http://www.********.com/album.php?aid=176873&id=696142169&l=83ab18b53c

Some picture's of the dedication if you are interested.

Shaz - good to see you posting. Wee Aya is just gorgeous.

Imk - K done well at the dedication - true wee star

Louise - it'll be good to get onto maternity leave - make sure you have plenty to occupy your time, as it drags when you are waiting for the baby to make an appearance.

Maria - glad the scan went well.


----------



## Ladyhex

Everybody works diff, i plan to finish at the start of nov (using A/L) and start my M/L on my due date.  Im only taking 6 months with full pay, as the last 3 months are only SMP ..i think its about 125 ?? correct me if im wrong.  When i go back i have all my leave to use(our A/L starts from April to March) so i think i will book some long weekend on my return lol


----------



## lgs30

sorry ladies cant help on the work front as iv no work in 2years   hows all the wee/big bumps doin ?
Loopybud Zara is gorg in her photos
Imk cant get over how big k gettin, gettin more like her daddy   
Ladyhex hows you ?
Shaz2 your wee woman is gorg   
Must go Danny boy is wakenin soon for a bo hes on number 3 c&g an 4 spoon feeds a day there is no fillin him      like his mum       


Hello to everyone else sorry if i missed some theres so many off us now


----------



## Cate1976

jellybaba:  What reason are you being given for not being able to have A/L on the end of M/L?  That does sound unfair to me.

lgs:  Glad to hear that Danny is thriving.

maria:  When I went to gp to get referred to mw, she referred me for shared care due to pg being from tx and possibility of twins.  I saw the mw here in Omagh and had to go to Strabane for consultant appointments.  It worked well.

I feel that I need to explain the reasons for going AWOL.  The first one being that I didn't want to upset anyone especially those who were pg at the same time as me.  The other reason is that I know I've upset and/or offended some of you in the past.  I apologise for anything and everything I've said that has upset or offended anyone.  I have been reading this and the NI Girls threads to keep up to date with everyone.  I'm delighted to see a few newcomers to this thread.  I have missed posting on FF and hope to be posting a bit more now.

News on me is that Hannah & Sian are thriving.  Hannah weighed 16lb 14ozs last Monday and Sian was 15lb 13ozs.  They're both on stage 2 Cow & Gate which I hope to keep them on until they're a year old and can have cow's milk to drink.  They have 1oz of porridge each for breakfast at around 8.30-9am followed by a bottle, spoon feed of either a savoury jar or a fruit pot between them at luchtime followed by a bottle which is usually 12.30-1pm, bottle for tea around 5-6pm and then bedtime bottle about 2.5 hours after tea.  All their bottles are 8oz.  This weekend we're going to try and do breakfast at 8am, snack of fruit (using the Tommee Tippee nibbler) when they ask for feed, jar and bottle at lunchtime, snack mid afternoon, tea time bottle and then bedtime bottle.  Both girls are very easy going and cope really well with changes in routine.  They were great over in England 4 weeks ago when we went and saw family and friends.


----------



## Babypowder

OMG Loopybud Im coming to get Zara, she is gorgeous! her skin is like a china doll, loved the dress and the favours, didn't know ppl did that-hopefully I'll be doing it myself next yr.

Shaz wee Aya is a doll too-that wee face, hope your doing well.

Cate glad the girls are doing well, you must post a pic of them, great their easy going for you.

And LMK thats a lovely pic of you with your miracle.

Still not coming over just yet but wanted to say how gorge your babies are


----------



## emak

Hi all 
Jelly i havent a clue regarding using a/l after mat leave ...i havent thought that far ahead .I plan to take 9 mths off ,the maternity package at my work is a bit rubbish 9 weeks wages then onto smp after that    LX think i wanna work at your work place   .Think im gonna finish up oct 15th that gives me 3 weeks off before due date ...christ it cant come soon enough  
Cate glad to hear the girls are well ,pictures please.
Loopybud loved the pics on your **
Maria do you get extra scan because your havin twins??
LX i still havent bought anything ...havent even started looking (afraid i suppose) we have agreed to start after 21 week scan    
Holly NO i havent taken any pics at all ,dont think my camera would be wide enough to fit me in lol
NCKB and Missy not long now girlies    
Louise great idea about swapping numbers 
AFM nothing to report ,feeling really grumpy and fed up tonight ,a wee bit teary ,think my hormones must be playing up ,think i will have to have an early night.
E xx


----------



## Mamabud

Emma - you're allowed to be grumpy for no reason - it's your hormones!!  As for the camera being too wide - you need to get a bump picture up!!

Babypowder - you're not having Zara - she's mine   .  She is a wee dote, and such a comic,  She is full of laughs and smiles, but can cry when she is lifted by anyone else other than her dad or me!!  Not a bit to learn!!  I couldn't resisit the favours - they're off ebay.  It's about time you jumped across!!!

Cate - sounds like the girls love their food.  Zara is 15 weeks.  I might start weaning at 17 weeks, but I'll see how she is at that stage.

Lgs30 - Danny sounds like he's thriving!!

Jellybaba - I think each company is different.  I'm taking my accrued leave at the end of my ml.  I am due back on 24th September, but will be back 1st November.  Ladyhex - you're work place sounds good - I've had just basic smp, even though I'm salary paid   

Nothing much to report here - had a day at home, and got a bit of tidying done.


----------



## mariabelfast

A few girls i've worked with have went straight from ML to sick leave. My boss has actually advised me to do this because the pays so crap. I know i'm v.lucky! One is returning to work next month so i'll ask her how she managed it & keep you all posted.
Emak - i do get extra scans. had 1 at my standard ante-natal appointment, which I wasn't expecting. Pleasant surprise. Will bring DD to next 1 with me. She's super excited at getting a new brother/sister at last


----------



## Mamabud

Jellybaba - I just get ssp so it would be even worse being on sick pay lol!  Hope you get it sorted - some people just like to exercise their authority!!

Missy and NCKB - I'm thinking due to lack of posts something has / is happening - HAPPY DAYS!!


----------



## lgs30

hello everyone droppin in to say hi


----------



## holly01

so glad to read a few of u pg ladies are hormonal    i've had a few days lately     DH is avoidin me     

Its daunting/sureal thinkin of having to hand in ure maternity letter to work isnt it,i havnt a clue   i just sorta plod along n hope someone keeps me pointed in the rite direction (worked so far lol!)

Cant wait to hear Missey n Nckb's news...exciting   

Hope you are all doin greattttttt


----------



## MISSY97

Hi all 

Girls sorry to disappoint i am still here much to my disappointment too. Feel ready to go now only a week and a half left.  Loads of pressure but nothing else only 1/2 cm dilated and no way near ready to go.  Had hospital appointment on monday but no sign of movement head down have a section date for 10/6 if i don't go before... Had a small bleed on monday they thought it was a start but when checked they don't know were bleed was from.  

Nckb hope you have had better success and hear some news soon....

Hi to all you other girls....

Missy xx


----------



## Annie70

Oh, my, Missy - haven't been on in a while and can't believe how close you are to popping again! Wow! Hope all is going well with wee Lauren, you're going to be one heck of a busy woman.  Hope you get the birth you want and more importantly, a healthy little one! At least, they're not letting you wait and wait. With Oscar, we waited to attempt a vaginal birth (VBAC), they wouldn't induce me because of the first C-section, I had to go naturally. They let me wait to 1 day shy of 42 wks and I still didn't dilate/ efface anything.  So, had another C-section. Though, at that stage, I didn't care any more!

Hello to other ladies-in-waiting and anyone who remembers me! Hope you are all staying cool in the heat.


----------



## NCKB

Hi girls      Sorry to dissappoint but im still hanging in there... baby was due yesterday      was back at hospital yesterday and consultant promised me a cervix sweep but then said NO we will wait till next WEDNESDAY... I was so annoyed leaving the hosp............  I nearly fell off the bed when she said see you next week - like seriously could i STILL be here next week      my brother is gettin married next saturday and i really want to see him get married      so im hoping to go naturally myself over the next few days... 

Missy thinkin of u aswell lets hope these two babies make an appearance SOON!!!!!!!! 

Hope everyone is well - all the babies seem to be coming on brilliantly - the pics are all soooooo cute.. 

Im up for swopping phone numbers aswell so I can text from the hosp IF an when i go into labour & for when baba finally comes.. so if anyone wants my number just pm me        not that anyone prob will want it ha ha ha....


----------



## Little Miss Bumble Bee

Afternoon ladies, I've come out from the shadows and thought i'd pop on to say hi, so HI!!!! Hope everyone is well and not too fed up waiting for babas to arrive. I'm doing really well, 17 weeks now and finally stopped being sick, bump massive and my ability to fit into clothes is not good but I wouldnt have it any other way. Can't believe I am acutally going to have 2 babies!! Lots of movement which is great.

Jelly, hope yor u are doing well, how's the bump?? Mine is huge   . Thought I'd throw my penny's worth in for your holiday/maternity problem. Your HR person seems to be being a right pain in the ass for no good reason.
I am an employer of about 10 people, mostly female, 1 off on mat leave at the min and another 2 about to go off. As far as I know there is no legal reason for you not going from maternity to holiday. What are the guidelines in your work re booking leave in advance?? i.e is it first come first served and a restriction on the amount of people allowed off at any 1 time, we have this clause written into our t&c's of employment due to the impact on business, if you have the same you could use that as an argurment that all you are trying to do is book leave in advance to ensure that you get it. If a non pregnant person wanted to book leave for next year would they be able to do so, if yes then all you have to do is mention the "i'm being descriminated against becasue i'm pregnant" thing and they will very quickly change their minds   . If your leave can only be booked within the same year, then all you have to do is as soon as the diary opens for holidays is put your request in even if by that stage you are off on mat leave, they have no reason to say no. If i were you i'd dig my heels in and cause a bit of a fuss, 9 times out of 10 employment law actually falls in favour of the employee, the last thing your employers would want is the labour realtions or a the tribunal people sticking their orr in, stand by your guns mrs, your only trying to use the holidays you are entitled too. Even if you go off sick they will still have to pay you your holiday pay so it makes sense for them to just let you use your days.

Anyway, enough HR legal stuff  

BB


----------



## mariabelfast

You're a great wee font of knowledge Bumble! I'm twinnies too, people keep laughing when I say I'm only 16 weeks- size of a cow already. Do you know of any ante-natal classes esp for those expecting twins?
NCkb & Missy not long now girls. This time next week! Do hope you get to your brother's wedding though.
Poor dd fell on stage at feis this morning. Ran off the stage crying. Definately the worst part of parenting is when you see them hurting & can't do anything about it. Off to the cinema to try & cheer her up. And if that doesn't cut it the popcorn probably will.
Enjoy your bank holiday weekends.


----------



## mariabelfast

P.S. picked up a funny wee book called The Bad Dad's Guide to Parenting. Gives him something to read while I browse through baby books.


----------



## SUNNY2007

The antenatal classes are mixed but you will be invited to a twins evening which is for expecting parents of twins TAMBA speak at this and a mother of twins i have spoken at a few it is a very useful two hours.  Thats funny you say you are big with twins i wasnt wearing maternity clothes till i was 19 weeks pregnant i think never looked like i was pregnant with twins until the end and my 2 werent born till 37 weeks weighing 7lb9 and 6lb 8


----------



## GemmaC

Hi all 

Jella, thats very interesting ..no like you I have never been told that IVF preg are at great risk during labor etc. I wonder what area the arcitle was referring too? Any more joy on getting your maternity sorted? Like NCKB, I work down South (even though I live in NI) so I get 26wks stat maternity benifit and then you can take an additional 16wks unpaid, which I hope to do all being well to make it up to 9 month leave. I am going to take a few weeks holidays before due date though so all in all will be off around 10 months. 

Missy, NCKB - any news yet..I am sure your fed up being asked that by everyone. Cant wait to hear your good news! 
Missy, I have not been on FF since you posted about your Mum, I am really sorry to hear that. I am sure its been a hard few months on you and your family. 

MariaB, how is your DH enjoying his new reading material? 

Louise, are your still having those horrible headaches and dizzy spell, poor love. Any more scans coming up for you? When do you hope to finish up for maternity leave? Its getting closer…

Ginger, hows all going with you? 

Wee Question for all you experience Mums!!... I have a lot of my bits got for babys hospital bag but I am sure whats best to bring in for me, as in PJ’s or Nightdresses, what works best and how many would I need. Also during the day when visitors arrive did you just wear your nightwear you brought in? 

All going well with me. We had our 29wk scan last Fri and all well. Baby is head down and bum in my right rib cage, ouch it sure can hurt a lot around the rib cage. Hernia has gotten bigger but thankfully not very painful so can deal with after baby is born. Only another 6wks I finish up work..yea!


----------



## Catspyjamas

Hi Gemma

When I was in having my wee ones, I was unlucky in that I was kept in for a few days as both mine had jaundice.  I know with my second they were keen to discharge me at lunchtime the day after she was born (at 7.30pm the night before) but then they picked up on the jaundice ... what I'm trying to say (badly) is that you probably don't need to pack that many changes of clothes as you might be sent home quite quickly.  Anyway, in your hospital bad I'd recommend nighties for the first day at least because if you have  a normal delivery they'll be examining you quite a bit, checking pads etc.  Bring paper/old/cheap pants that you don't mind getting ruined as well because you may be bleeding quite heavily.  Also, when packing your bag, pack a change of nightie, a vest and babygro for the baby and your washbag and towel all near the top as a nursing auxilliary will go through your bag to give you a bedbath after delivery and its best if all your stuff is near the top!  During the day, with visitors, I just stuck a cardigan over my nightie but also had brought a robe - found the room I was in very warm though for it.  

Good luck!


----------



## Mamabud

Gemma - I agree.  A nightie for before the baby comes, and the immediate day after.  Then pj's.  I just used the housecoat to go for breakfast, as it was too warm.  I didn't get dressed for visitors - no-one did.  I didn't pack enough babygros.  Zara was a c section, and was full of mucas, and spewed a lot.  Dh had to go shopping for pink baby gro's.  29 weeks - I'm sure you can't wait for the arrival!!

Jellybaba - I've never heard of us being at higher risk.  My consultant said she wouldn't let me go overdue.  She said there was no medical reason, but because it was an ivf pregnancy, she knew we would be more anxious.

Missy and NCKB - hope you're well


----------



## mariabelfast

OMG Sunny you had 2 big babies for twins, but at least big is healthy.
Jelly I read the same article was gonna ask at my next antenatal what that might be about. Maybe its because there's a higher rate of multiples with IVF?
DH is loving his new book but then he's a good sense of humour. I wouldn't give it to the sensitive type! You could get yourself in trouble.


----------



## lmk

missy nckb??!!!!!!  well any news ladies??!!!!!  hurry up baba's        

quick post from me before bed  k is now 8lb1oz and 54cm long!!!!!!  she guzzels a big 150 mils and had her 1st 7 hours sleep last night..............  wonder if it'll happen tonight??!!!! 

will catch up soon hope all bumps and mummys are well xxxxxx


----------



## lgs30

omg imk k is gettin on fantastic hows you keepin  everyone always forgets about mum lol .Hello everyone hope your all well or on labour


----------



## GemmaC

Thank you so much Catpyj and Loopypud for your help. I think ill take a wee trip shopping soon and get a few bits for the bag. It so hard to know what you need when you have never been their before so its g8 to get your advice. Thanks.   

LMK, go K! Thats brill, she is a real wee grower. Hopefully that is the start of nice long sleeps for her now too!


----------



## NCKB

HI girls.....

Sorry i havent been on been busy giving birth     so baby is finally here and im home from the hosp and all...
U will all be shocked to hear i had a GIRL............ have to say i was shocked myself as everyone had me convinced i was having a boy.........
So baby Bobbi-Mae Browning was born on friday 28th May 2010 at 22.32, weighing a very healthy 8lb10ozs and meauring 21inches making our world just sooooo complete, we have never been so happy.. 
_I_ have no idea where she was hiding in my tummy as i was just baby bump and im a little 5ft 2 - she obviously takes after her daddy.. 
Missy... any news on ur baba?? 
LMK _ Kahlen is coming on so well, she really is doin brilliant...


----------



## Babypowder

Nckb and DP



Fab news and a great weight!


----------



## Hopeful NI

NCKB & DP



Lovely Name and what a Fab weight


----------



## emak

NCKB AND DH CONGRATS ON THE BIRTH OF YOUR WEE GIRL


----------



## MISSY97

Congratulation nckb on your little girl.....


----------



## MISSY97

As for me i am still here section date for next thursday if i don't go before that... Tired now can't wait to see bubs!!

Missy xx


----------



## Mamabud

NCKB - congrats on your little girl.  You'll enjoy every minute    

Missy - not long now

Imk - Kahlen takes more than Zara!!  Zara only takes 100-130mls every 3 hours.  She used to be 2 hourly but has stretched it out a bit!  Well done Kahlen.

Hi to evryone else.  We have Zara's repeat hearing test to-morrow.  She failed it 3 times at hospital when she was born.  She can hear fine though - she jumps at loud noises


----------



## GemmaC

NCKB, congrats on the birth of your little baby girl! So happy for you.


----------



## lmk

nckb you have me in shock girl!!!! i thought you were team blue!!!! somethin must have been in the air last aug/sept for us!!!!! so happy fab weight need to hear all!!!! well done you and congrats to you and dp!!! will you make it to your bros wedding??!! 

missy god love you, hang in there wont be long!!! baba is just comfy in hotel mummy!!!! keep us posted 

loopyone hate the injections big (((((HUGS)))))) for you and a!!! me and dh have a deal he comes to injections cause i cry worse than k and she wriggles so much!!!

loopybud how did k ear test go?? love the photos on ** fab!!!!!!

emak, bp and ladyhex how are you all doing??

hello to everyone else hope bumps and babas are behaving!!!!!!


----------



## Babypowder

Loopy my tickers wrong but don't want to change it incase something happens (I know   ) I used the calculator on here and based it on e/c, but Origin gave me a different due date-so its about 5days out, not much really.

Have my booking app next Thurs under Dr Fogarty-his name rings a bell but not sure why, so just     all is well, my staining/bleeding is almost daily but thankfully mostly in the morns, so am dreading/looking forward to the scan    


Hope wee A is a big brave girl and gets lots of extra cuddles after the nasty injection.

Hi to all the other mummys and bumps   

Maria how you finding your twin pg?

Loopybud hope Zara's test goes well   

Missy not long now-come on bubs   .


----------



## shaz2

Nckb congratulations on your baby daughter, delighted for use both xxx   

Missy give that baby a push on, its getting to comfy in there lol make sure u text as soonas u go in    xxxx


----------



## Bunny-kins

NCKB

Just want to wish you...



Love the name, so cute!  and a bonnie weight too! Enjoy every minute of being a Mummy! 

Bunny xxx


----------



## Mamabud

Loopyone, glad A got on ok with the jabs.  Zara hasn't had her appt through yet.

Zara failed her hearing test to-day   .  Just outside the range, so she'll be referred to the ent specialist.  

We've a wedding on Saturday so looking forward to showing Zara off.


----------



## louise09

Hi every1

NCKB many congrats on ur wee baby girl!!  I had a feeling u were having a girl!!  Im sure u and DP are well chuffed and probably can't believe you finally have ur wee miracle   

Missy, come on woman lol!  That wee baba sure is comfy in there, hopefully things will start soon!

Loopybud, how do they test the hearing of babies?  Do they think there is a major problem with her hearing or is ENT referral just procedure?  

Loopy1, i sure will be interested in this thread in a few months hopefully!  I rang RFC to see how long I should be waiting on app were I sign the IVF forms and the girl told me I have been on the waiting list for 9 mths and 9mths is approx the length of time to wait so I should be receiving an app soon.  I can't beleive that from 1st app with RFC I have managed to have tx with origin and am due in 7.5 weeks and still aint even had this app through yet, Im so happy I went private!

Babypowder, im sure its so difficult for you at the min to be happy with ur pregnancy when you still have the bleeding which is worrying you.  I will    everything works out for you.  I think  Dr Fogarty is a gynae consultant at the city hosp, or he was, he maybe now works for the royal.

Ive still been having dizzy episodes and been very sick so have been off work and just taking things easy, hopefully going back 2 work nxt week for my last 3 weeks!

Girls, the novena starts in Clonard in just under 2 weeks, I went to this everyday last year when it was on, praying for a miracle and my wish was granted!  Will be going everyday this time to give thanks for my pregnancy and will say a prayer for all of you.

xxx


----------



## holly01

Louise i cant believe it is Novena time already,we also did everyday last year and have our wish granted x2 lol!!
I would also like to go back and offer my thanks must check out the times etc   

Hi to everyone hope u are enjoyin the great weather


----------



## mariabelfast

Congratulations NCKB on your lovely baby girl.

Loopybud try not to get too down in the mouth. Could just be glue ear & that's a day procedure. My DD has had vents in twice now, they make a massive difference.

Only 4 weeks of work left till im off for the summer. Yee-ha!! Feeling totally knackered.


----------



## Mamabud

Maria / Louise - they test the ears through sound waves.  It's all computerised.  Zara had electrodes attached, and then the machine ran.  It's nothing major, the level should be 20, but she is just outside of that.  She interacts when we speak to her so I know that she can hear.  Maria - thanks for the reassurance.

Louise - how long have you left?

Maria - off the summer - happy days.


----------



## sparklyme

Just thought i would let you's know that i am the proud mummy of a baby girl.  I had Clare on 30 May and she weighed in at 7lb 9.5oz


----------



## Mamabud

Sparklyme, congrats on the birth of your daughter.  There is definately a run of girls at the minute.  I'm sure it is still hard to believe that she is yours.  Enjoy every moment


----------



## holly01

Congrats Dee and DH!!!!


----------



## walsh1363

Congrats enjoy every min of it they grow up to fast my baby is 19 todayxx


----------



## shaz2

hey sparkly me congratulations on the birth of your daughter, im sure use are on cloud 9 enjoy every minute xxxx


----------



## SUNNY2007

Babypowder yum yum Dr Fogarty very attractive man who is a consultant at the Ulster hospital can be a bit insensitive as i remember as a student nurse i didnt like him at all too straight for my liking in saying that a friend of mine has had all five babies private with him.  he specialises in twins and is a obs and gynae consuultant with lots of experince also works in the ulster independant clinic.


----------



## GemmaC

Sparkly, a big congrats to you and DH on the birth of your daughter! Wonderful news!   

Missy..any news your side?


----------



## louise09

Sparkly me, congrats on ur baby girl!  Lovely name and a good weight!  How was the birth for you?

A wee question for all mums, what size of baby vests and how many did u bring 2 hosp?  Should I bring newborn size and 0-3mth size just incase?  Also do I bringn both sizes of vest and bodysuits?  Looking in shops I dont know weather to buy sleeveless or with sleeves?  I didn't think it would be so hard to decide these things lol.

xxx


----------



## Babypowder

Sparklyme  on your baby girl! Enjoy every min.


----------



## Babypowder

Sunny thanks for the info-the lipgloss will definately be going on! God my face will be    thankfully i've progressed far enough for tummy scans. Thats good hes a specialist. App tomorrow and anxious as usual but     all will be well. 

  to all the mums and bumps.


----------



## shaz2

BP  good luck for tomorrow let us no how yer scan goes, im sure ur excited


----------



## Mamabud

Louise - I only brought 0-3 months into the hospital.  I was convinced I was having a big baby and I was right!  Zara was 9lb 12oz.  She had a couple of nb clothes bought, and they only done her a couple of weeks.  It depends on the size of your baby.  I would buy short sleeved baby vests, and then have a baby gro, on top.  Possibly a cardigan but it is very warm in the hospital.  The travel suits / all in one for going home in are generally very big.  We had a 0-3 months one for Zara, and we nearly lost her in it lol!  

BP - good luck with your scan.


----------



## MISSY97

Hey all

Congrats Sparklyme on the birth of Clare, nice wee weight, enjoy her!!!

Dday for me tomorrow, 9 oclock maybe i'll break the mould and have a boy I'll let Shaz know so she can pass on....

Missy xx


----------



## shaz2

good luck missy an text when u can an ill let everyone know....woooooo hoooooooooooo d day is finally here...lol  xxx


----------



## Babypowder

Hi,

Scan went well today, babies seem to be doing good, two wee wrigglers took ages to scan-but didn't mind as we got to look at them for ages    one still bigger but Dr not worried, have to pay private for nuchal scan, so will book that tomorrow-DP's son has downs so they recommended we have one, then bloods done at 16weeks    
Didn't see Dr Foggarty-but they said we will-after me putting make-up on too   


Missy hope your well on your way by now


----------



## lmk

missy dh and lauren many congrats on the birth of taylor!!!!!


----------



## lmk

sparkly me and dh congrats on the safe arrival of your baby girl clare!!!!!


----------



## lmk

lmk said:


> sparkly me and dh congrats on the safe arrival of your baby girl clare!!!!!


----------



## lgs30

to sparklyme on your   an missy on your   brilliant news xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## louise09

Missy, congrats to u, DP and Lauren on ur baby boy!! Also another lovely name!

Thanks Loopybud for info on vests etc, I think I also am having a big baby and will bring the 0-3mths!

I have now finished work!  Am on A/L for a few weeks then maternity starts, its so nice to be off work!  Cant believe I ony have 6.5 weeks left, time is just flying in.

Hope every1 is ok?  BP, am so happy ur scan went well.

xxx


----------



## emak

Sparkly    on the birth of your wee girl     

Missy    on the birth of no 2 wonder have you started a new trend for boys   

BP delighted huni that your scan went well    

Louise lucky you finally off work ,god im so jealous

Hows everyone else these days ,havent been on FF much .Work is really frying my head at the moment    ,cant bloody wait til i get a couple of weeks off soon .
Quick question did any of you girls suffer from really bad swelling when pg at around the stage im at ?? My feet ,ankles and actually the whole bottom half of my legs are like big tree trunks they are swollen that bad ,cant even wear some of my shoes .I have seen my doctor today and got my BP checked  along with my urine for protein and all is ok but the doc is very concerned that im so badly swollen at this stage and wants me to get my bp /urine checked weekly with the nurse at the practice ,apart from that im feeling ok ,still no movement ....just wish he/she would hurry up and start playing footie with mummies tummy   
E xx


----------



## mariabelfast

Congratulations Sparkly & really hope we hear some news from you soon Missy. My SIl is 5 days overdue & shes going mental.

BP i read somewhere that nuchal scans aren't suitable if you're having twins but im sure they wouldnt send you for one if it wasnt gonna tell you something.

I'm off work at the mo. We've an outbreak of chickenpox in school so ive had to be tested for immunity. Get results tues so im sure i'll be back to work on Wed. Been teaching 14yrs & ive never caught it so id say im immune alright. Will thoroughly enjoy my long weekend though!


----------



## Mamabud

BP - glad all went well with your scan.

Louise - I'm sure your so glad to be finished.  It'll be the longest 6.5 weeks ever, but when the baby comes you'll wonder where the time goes.

Missy - a wee boy.  Congratulations.  Perfect wee family, a boy and a girl.  So blessed - well done to you and dh.

Emak - I never really had swelling.  At least you are being closely monitored.  It was about 20 weeks before I felt Zara move in my tummy.  Then it gets to the stage where the whole tummy moves lol!  It never ceases to amaze me how we can nuture an embryo into a real life baby!!

Imk - hope you and K are keeping well.  

Lgs30 - how's Danny?

Zara got her appt in for the ent specialist.  It's on Wednesday, so that was nice and quick.  Hopefully they won't spoke and prod her too much.


----------



## GemmaC

Missy..a massive congrats ..   its a boy! A perfect wee family. Great news, its been a while since we had a boy on FF! 
Lousie/Ginger, your next.   

Emak, like loopybud I felt proper movement from 20wks. I have a few tickles before hand but proper from 20wks on. So dont worry it wont be long till your ribs are getting a good kicking. I hope your swelling settles down soon, cant be plesant in this muggy weather.


----------



## Babypowder

Missy at last! 

One of each now, fantastic!


----------



## Babypowder

Emak hope your swelling goes down soon   

Maria might just double check about the scan now   I've already booked £200    but I really wouldn't want an amnio. The hospital never said about twins, just that it wasn't on NHS and would have to pay private.

Loopy we're the same DP said you take what your given-though his DS being downs was a shock-more so because he had a hole in the heart and was wisked away for an op when he was hrs/days old, then was very sick-so its best to be prepared.

Hope everyone is well


----------



## IGWIN79

Congrats everyone on all the new arrivals   

Anyone heard from ladyhex latley , hope alls ok hun , its not like you to be so quiet


----------



## shaz2

Hey girls sorry i was to get on yesterday with missy's news but didnt get the chance although texted loopy an she got it sorted  

mega congrats to missy dh an wee l on birth of new baby son

also congrats to sparkly an dh on birth of your wee daughter im so delighted for use both,

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Babypowder

Hi girls,

Any tips for the ole sickness? I've been getting it daily (not that im complaining-it reasssures me) mornings and evening-last night I managed to out do myself by being sick while in the shower    gross I know but it just comes over me   . Dry toast and richtea aren't working.


LX hope your alright


----------



## emak

BP the only thing that i found helped me with the sickness was sucking on bolied fruit sweets like foxes fruits while i was at work ,then in the evening i would have an ice lolly like an orange one or pear you know the kind , just something to give a taste in my mouth,hopefully it will pass soon ,when mine left i started freaking out again lol  no pleasing me !!!


----------



## lgs30

hi girls how are we all?  
not feelin so great the day feelin quiet low an depressed dont have a clue why i feel like havin a good   for some reason sorry for the very low spirt girls


----------



## ava2

Hi BP and everyone else,have decided to take the plunge and move over after lurking for sometime,so excited to hear of all the new arrivals!!!

Im around 11 weeks,come Tuesday but already the differing due dates are wrecking my head,Origin gave me 5yh of Jan and private clinic that ive booked nuchal screenind,have given me 10th,they all do it differently.
Thing is my wee boy was 6 weeks early,waters broke in a hardware shop in front of two burly male assistants who promptly roared,bloody hell love,toilets are out back,mortifying even still!!!

Anyways,BP,sorry to hear about the sickness,i nibbled gihgernuts as ginger is meant to have a settling effect,and sipped cooled water,but it miraculousy disappeared aroud 16 weeks,hope you get some relief.

looking forward to getting to know you all

Ava2 xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## puddles

Hi BP and all other bumps n babies loggers.  

I had sickness from 7 weeks to 13 first thing and then in evenings.  The weird thing was I was generally ok at work and then would start feeling sick and be sick even before I got home - had to keep sick bag near me in car.  Keeping yourself occupied definately helps and fresh air as smells in houses and shops can be terrible for setting you off. 



I agree ginger nuts were a god send.  I would often go to bed early as soon as I started to feel sick again as lying down helped for me and I was so tired that if I fell asleep on sofa I'd be sick when I'd get up to go to bed.  



Theres no doubt it was a miserable time but it does get better and like everyone says a good sign.  When I had my 11 week scan and saw such a healthy little thing waving its arms around I knew it was all worth it.



Puddles


----------



## mariabelfast

Hope everyones enjoyed their weekend.
Big congratualtions Missy!!
So glad to hear you've got your appointment quickly loopy, hope all goes well for Zara on Wednesday


----------



## Babypowder

Thanks girls must get the ginger nuts and lollys in-hoping it passes soon, Puddles I tend to go to bed as it starts around 6-7pm, I'll watch tv and try to ignor it but doesn't always work!

Ava glad to see you posting    im the same with the dates-my ticker is from e/c and Origin gave me 1/1/11 a difference of about 5days, so I don't really know where I am, ticker is saying 12wks which is a   none the less, and our big twin was measuring 12wks at scan last week.
Do you mind me asking where you had your Nuchal? and how long it takes and do you get pics? Im going to a Clinic at Crawfordsburn, im going with Origins due date, just hope that they can do and don't say im actually too far on or something  when I get there.

Hi to everyone else, hope your all well. 

P.s Just checked there and with Origins dates im 11+2 today so 5 more days til actual milestone


----------



## louise09

Hi all!

BP, I was also with origin and they told me EDD was 30/07/10 but when I worked it out from reading info on the net etc I figured my EDD was 26/07/10, then when went for 12w scan the Royal also confirmed EDD 26/07/10 so we went with this!  I know its only a difference of 4 days but every day makes all the difference, especially when we have been trying for so long!  Also, good luck with ur nuchal scan   

Gemma, I wouldn't be so sure bout me or ginger being nxt, it could be you!!  Its gona be a close one between the 3 of us, I can't wait!  I can't believe im 34 weeks 2day    Are you still feeling movements?  I am constantly feeling the bum on either the left or right poking out and can feel baba's feet inside kicking against my organs lol.  

Ginger, how are you?  Havn't heard much from you latley, hope all is ok?

Ava2, welcome    I have been thinking bout waters breaking!  I reckon I would be so embarrased if it happened in a public place   

Aww lgs30   I hope ur ok 2day?  Everybody has days like that, I have had a few in the past month or so to do with issues with work and home and then I think 2 myself, why am I feeling like this?  I have the most imortant thing on the way which I have longed for so long and it lifts my spirits!  Lots of    to you.

Hi to shaz2, loopyone, emak, mariabelfast, emak, puddles and every1 else.

Missy and NCKB, hope you are both having lots of fun with ur wee babas!  Would love to see some pics!

xxx


----------



## Ladyhex

Hi girls im alive well just about lol    

I was taken into hosp last wed with Gallstones        OMG that has to be the worse thing ever ...they would have taken out but been preg they didnt, they are going to leave it till after the baby is here.  Have an appt in early Jan. Im just abit worried now about this pregnancy with all the drugs they give me in hosp...i do have to say they did keep checking with maternity first ...so fingers crossed for wed to see baba again !!    

first thing big congrats to NCKB and Missy ...go Missy the first wee Boy     

BP~glad you scan ent well hun     

Lg30~       

Loppyone and loopybud hows A and Z keeping !!      

SW~ im just about here lol 

Big hello to everybody else


----------



## GemmaC

LX, you poor thing, dear help you in all that pain. I am sure it was a horrible time for you. Glad to hear they took good care of you and hopefully you will be pain free until baby is born. Its not nice having to take all the drugs but the docs do know what ones we can and cant take so we just have to trust them with that. I am unto my third antibio this wk, another chest infection, like you hate taking the medication but if we dont it could put baby at higher risk. Rest up well and hope your getting well taken care of.

Louise, where has the time went for us! You have a wee lively one in their kicking around, its a lovely feeling. I too am getting well punched , and lots of squirming around going on. Last scan showed head down and bum in my right rib cage so that explains the rib pain. I had my midwife appointment last tue and she mentioned my tummy was very hard, and questioned me if I was feeling any BH contractions, have to say I think I am but when you have never been their before its hard to know. My tummy goes really tight and then relaxes, so I think I can prob say yes thats them, but I have been having them for a while now. What bout u?


----------



## MISSY97

Hey all

Thanks for all the congrats, both of us got out of hospital yesterday, both of us well... Taylor is a great baby can't believe i have a wee boy and girl now, never thought i would have a wee boy honestly thought another wee girl...Taylor has lost 8 oz from his birth weight does a lot of throwing up but hope it won't be long till back on again.  I had high blood pressure so had to stay an extra day in hospital still bit high but on tabs now and seem to be helping.  Lauren is great with Taylor wants to hug and kiss and hold him all the time, nice relief didn't know how she would react.  

How is all the other bumps and babies, who is next to have their baby

Missy xx


----------



## Mamabud

Missy - welcome home Taylor.  It's great Lauren is doting on her wee brother.  Once Emak has her baby we'll have to have a meet up!!  How are you feeling after the section.

Gemma / Louise - I think even though you're pregnant and the baby is moving you don't really believe it's a real baby, until they arrive - exciting times!!

Ladyhex - you've had a time of it!!  Hope they've eased the pain.  My sister had her stones removed in December, and she said that the pain was awlful.  Zara is the very best.  Getting cuter by the day! 

BP - hope the sickness eases.

Ava - OMG - I'm sure that you were mortified by the men's reaction.  They obviously aren't fathers!

Maria - I'll be glad to get Wednesday by us to see if there is anything wrong.

Zara got her appt to-day for her 3rd set of jabs - next Wednesday   

Lgs30 -   

Imk - enjoyed the catch up to-day.  Don't let me buy baby clothes to-morrow lol!


----------



## ginger07

Hi All

Sorry I haven't been on in ages, finishing work this Thursday and had to train the girl up who is taking my place, also off last week, and computer acting up in house again, hopefully getting a wireless router, get rid of the problems we are having with it.

Anyway, a huge congratulations to Missy on your lovely baby boy and Sparkly on your lovely baby girl, there has been so much excitement on here recently, a huge congrats to all you other lovely ladies who have had babies recently.

I go for another check up today, think they may be discussing my birth plan, last time I had an emergency CS, think I might just ask for another CS again, although sick as it may sounds I would love to experience birth pain!!!!!

Wee junior has no room left to kick now, so it just wiggles about all day long now, its like a tidal wave rippling across my stomach.  Have any of you ladies being suffering from restless legs?  every night once I go to bed it kicks in and I can't sleep at all, then the heartburn kicks in, urgh knackered by the time I get up in the morning.  

How are my cycle buddies getting on Louise/Gemma?  

A lot of newbies here now as well, so big hello, good to see that this board has filled up nicely.

Anyway better get back to work, have been in since 7.50 and haven't done anything, on winding down mode, lol.

Ginger XO


----------



## Bunny-kins

New home ladies!

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=239318.new#new

Happy chatting!


----------

